# Official Raw Discussion Thread 6/14



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Eh not looking forward to it, there hasn't been anything interesting that would make this a must see Raw:side:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Woot ... excited to see where the NXT angle goes. Lame guest host tho

Please god say the Danielson firing was a work??????


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Eh not looking forward to it, there hasn't been anything interesting that would make this a must see Raw:side:


I'm just gonna assume that this was sarcasm.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Might actually watch Raw all the way through tonight because of one reason. NXT.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

That's if NXT show up.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Hopefully its gets a rating in the 2's.

Im now at the point where I want poor ratings and PPV buys for WWE, so they are forced to do something, and then not ruin it like they have with the NXT invasion.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

It's going to be a horrible Raw just like the A - Team but I will watch it just because I want the aftermath of NXT.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

I hope this show is at a smarky town. And the fans are all wearing ties.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

We want Daniel Bryan!

I hope Big Show is on for a reason. Maybe to start a feud with someone on RAW. Or maybe he knocks someone on NXT out. Or better yet- Daniel Bryan knocks Big Show out with a swift kick to the head.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

There should be Danielson chants tonight... or Daniel Bryan ones, its easier to fit into a chant  "Daniel Bryan *clap clap clap clap clap* Daniel Bryan"


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

just don't expect danielson tonight, they could wait it out imo


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

FANS WITH TIES!!!!  Seriously, hope this Raw will give us "the answers".


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to this RAW, especially with the NXT situation. Not to mention that so far, they have only two matches advertised for a PPV at the end of the week...so some angles and matches will be annouced. 

Wondering what they do with Jericho for the PPV? They wouldn't leave him off would they?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

peyt d' chicken said:


> FANS WITH TIES!!!!  Seriously, hope this Raw will give us "the answers".


That would be epic if Danielson fans showed up wearing ties


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I have no idea who this guy is but I still might watch Raw tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The wait for Raw hasn't felt this long for oh so long! Hopefully the guest host is kept to a bare minimum.



peyt d' chicken said:


> I hope this show is at a smarky town. And the fans are all wearing ties.


Lulz, the P.A.T.V would have Raw cancelled by Wednesday :lmao


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

RAW is from Charlotte, North Carolina tonight. Not sure if you'd call that smarky place.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fan Signs:

- Picture of a tie
- "Choke Me Out Daniel!"
- South Park Daniel Bryan holding a tie
- Worlds Most Dangerous Man: TIE

Chants:
- "We Want Bryan! *clap clap clap clap clap* We Want Bryan!"
- "Daniel Bryan *clap clap clap clap clap* Daniel Bryan"
- "Where's The Tie!?!"
- "NXT! NXT! NXT!"
- "Kick His Head In! *clap clap clap clap clap* Kick His Head In!" (If he shows up)

I just hope we get some answers onto the whole Danielson thing. I'm hoping that Cole says something to make it so that when Bryan comes back he can do something to Cole next out of nowhere.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I bet nothing from NXT will happen tonight :fail


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Haven't looked forward to Raw this much in some time. Should be fun! I'm not ruling out Bryan appearing either. Not convinced 100% that this is legit.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Looking forward to Raw tonight....If the bryan release is a work, Vince would have loved knowing he made people think he was really fired but wasn't...o well..


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm expecting another big twist in the NXT invasion tonight, I've got a feeling they're about to do something _BIG_ with NXT. I'm 100% confident we'll be seeing no Bryan Danielson, though I'd love to be proved wrong. Never heard of the guest host, as usual, but it won't take much to improve on last weeks.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

I bet Michael Cole will be the first one to break the news on TV that BD got fired. And he'll be very ecstatic. Oh yes.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

Kronic said:


> Looking forward to Raw tonight....If the bryan release is a work, Vince would have loved knowing he made people think he was really fired but wasn't...o well..


I feel the same, but I'm only excited to see RAW for the NXT angle, and any mention of Danielson (if only it's a work).


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Not very excited for RAW tonight. Last week, I couldn't wait until RAW started. Go figure. The NXT angle will be interesting, but to be honest there are only three NXT guys that are decent: Barrett, Danielson, and maybe Gabriel. The rest suck, which is why the NXT angle isn't getting me very excited. It was great to see something different from WWE, but I think the people involved just aren't right.

Oh well, maybe I'll be surprised and RAW will be decent.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

like i said, i expect barrett to come out and talk about the danielson release and saying it was an act of the wwe fearing them.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It's crazy how fast an angle can change
it wasn't even a full week and it changed so much.

Hopefully there are some answers,
and hopefully they will keep the ball rolling with this one.
But who knows.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

They will mention him because they can't just act like he never existed


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CC91 said:


> They will mention him because they can't just act like he never existed


This. I mean, he played one of the biggest , if not, the biggest part in the invasion, and they can't just toss his presence doing the invasion aside, because fans will notice. He kicked John Cena in the head in ffs.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

CC91 said:


> They will mention him because they can't just act like he never existed


If he really was released, they probably won't just like they don't with most of their released wrestlers. 

But I agree with the guy above me saying Danielson being a major part of the NXT angle.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Woot ... excited to see where the NXT angle goes. Lame guest host tho
> 
> Please god say the Danielson firing was a work??????


Unfortunately it is not.

The NXT angle has been aborted and on the most recent sky replay, the match between cena and CM Punk was ommitted.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> Unfortunately it is not.
> 
> The NXT angle has been aborted and on the most recent sky replay, the match between cena and CM Punk was ommitted.


Basically this.

NXT angle has been thrown to the trash. Even if it still goes on, it'll be so toned down it won't be worth it.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

A Random Person said:


> Unfortunately it is not.
> 
> The NXT angle has been aborted and on the most recent sky replay, the match between cena and CM Punk was ommitted.


Of course, they have to have more time for skits like the one we got with the A-Team, cause that's what ALL of us want! 

That sucks.


----------



## Finlay24 (Jul 6, 2006)

There will likely be no mention of Daniel at all tonight. Maybe he will still be shown in the video package from last week but that will be about it. When someone is released from WWE they usually are not spoken of on TV again until they return. I would expect that to be the case especially if this was an actual firing and not a work/angle.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

This whole ordeal is rather pathetic on WWE's behalf, if it is a work then I applaud Vince for causing this much of a fuss, with petetions, groups and "rumoured" riots all involved. 

Looking forward to Raw though.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

If Michael Cole mentions Danielson, then its a work. if he doesn't then its a legit firing


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

RKOY2JLeGENDS said:


> This whole ordeal is rather pathetic on WWE's behalf, if it is a work then I applaud Vince for causing this much of a fuss, with petetions, groups and "rumoured" riots all involved.
> 
> Looking forward to Raw though.


and the only thing he did was release a single report. nothing else.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> Unfortunately it is not.
> 
> The NXT angle has been aborted and on the most recent sky replay, the match between cena and CM Punk was ommitted.


Seriously?

wow :/


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> Unfortunately it is not.
> 
> The NXT angle has been aborted and on the most recent sky replay, the match between cena and CM Punk was ommitted.


The whole thing with Sky was just part of the work. How can you not understand that? Anyway, I just heard they dubbed in a new ending with a green screen. It looked a bit choppy, but it worked (I think you can find the footage on youtube. "New ending" or some such thing.) The match still aired in its "entirety" just without the invasion ending.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This could be a very interesting RAW.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

redeadening said:


> This could be a very interesting RAW.


Or it could be boring. It's still up in the air at this point in time. At least that's what I just read on Wrestling Observer. Not sure if it's true or not though.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Honestly, if they act like nothing happened or if they brush it off like nothing ie Cena squashing Barrett, then what the hell.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> and the only thing he did was release a single report. nothing else.


Huh? Sorry I didn't get that


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Optikk said:


> Honestly, if they act like nothing happened or if they brush it off like nothing ie Cena squashing Barrett, then what the hell.


Raw open: Cena in ring in suit and tie. Barrett rushes Cena. Cena whips off tie, threatens to choke him with it. Drops it and hits the five moves of doom. End of angle. IWC implodes on itself.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

ax&smash said:


> Raw open: Cena in ring in suit and tie. Barrett rushes Cena. Cena whips off tie, threatens to choke him with it. Drops it and hits the five moves of doom. End of angle. IWC implodes on itself.


OR RAW opens with a big Vince picture pointing at us with "IWC, you've been McMahoned lol" written under it.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

RKOY2JLeGENDS said:


> Huh? Sorry I didn't get that


the only things the WWE has done in regards to daniel bryan:

-Stated a push then aborted it, (which is common.)
-A release without cause, (without cause makes him more employable in future endevours)
-Have a person in their human resourses department comment (Jim Ross)


Also, there was another thing that may or may not me WWE's doing:

-Have another superstar comment (Cena, but it is believed he broke keyfabe)


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> the only things the WWE has done in regards to daniel bryan:
> 
> -Stated a push then aborted it, (which is common.)
> -A release without cause, (without cause makes him more employable in future endevours)
> ...


Ah right sorry. 

Well I cannot believe the trouble and anger its caused.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably watch the first half, if the NXT angles not even mentioned ill wait till the next day and maybe watch the full thing lol.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> Unfortunately it is not.
> 
> The NXT angle has been aborted and on the most recent sky replay, the match between cena and CM Punk was ommitted.





Gingermadman said:


> Basically this.
> 
> NXT angle has been thrown to the trash. Even if it still goes on, it'll be so toned down it won't be worth it.





2Slick said:


> Of course, they have to have more time for skits like the one we got with the A-Team, cause that's what ALL of us want!
> 
> That sucks.





Optikk said:


> Seriously?
> 
> wow :/


The replay was 2 hours long, so they had to cut a lot out: http://uk-tv-guide.com/programme-details/Sky+Sports+3/14+June+2010/14:30/WWE+Raw/Entertainment/


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Will definitely be watching this one live. For the first time, I'm actually looking forward to hearing Cole on commentary tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I'm pretty damn sure Bryan's firing was legit, as it's on WWE.com


http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694


But I hope this "angle" continues. Then again, it _is_ the WWE. They may not even MENTION the attack on last Monday. Either that or it could be really awesome. Really awesome.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

I wanna watch it but Im gettin tired already :\


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got fuck all to do tomorrow so I think im gunna give it a watch.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

It would be amazing if they put this angle on the back shelf. Fire danielson as a wrestler and hire him as a road agent for a few months (and maybe a few masked local jobbers to pervent ring rust). then weeks later when everyone's hopes are up have the other 7 start attacking the champion again. Then a few weeks past that have danielson make a surprise return.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> I'm pretty damn sure Bryan's firing was legit, as it's on WWE.com
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694


That clinches it then.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

ax&smash said:


> That clinches it then.


that report was the inciting incident, that's what started the stupid debate if he was fired...


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> that report was the inciting incident, that's what started the stupid debate if he was fired...


Uh...yeah...I know.


----------



## Toledo208 (Aug 1, 2007)

if they throw the NXT idea out the window (which i doubt they will) then i am not spending a penny on WWE anymore.
They need to start giving us what we want, they can see howmuch buzz this NXT angle has done.
Alternatly, they could see how much the IWC is going crazy for it and stick the 'main eventer' Hornswoggle into the group, just to make us feel even more special.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Will definitely be watching this one live. For the first time, I'm actually looking forward to hearing Cole on commentary tonight.


Surprisingly me too. I hope I don't regret saying that.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Toledo208 said:


> if they throw the NXT idea out the window (which i doubt they will) then i am not spending a penny on WWE anymore.
> *They need to start giving us what we want*, they can see howmuch buzz this NXT angle has done.


The ppv buys over the last year or so have been bigger than they have been for years, so apparently at least at that level they are giving us what we want.


----------



## Toledo208 (Aug 1, 2007)

who knows why?? 

This PG shizz is just testing my patience.:cussin:


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

I have no doubt in my mind that they will mention Danielson in one form or another. It will add fuel to the fire of this angle. It gives the NXT rookies more of a reason to attack corporate WWE. Work or not there are ripples in the water from this that will be brought onto television. I'm looking forward to see what the rookies have to say, what the WWE roster has to say, and what will take place tonight, even if it is not epic, it is more interesting then anything they have done in a long while.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

How long until it starts?


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

Rop3 said:


> How long until it starts?


Looking at my clock I'm saying three hours? Its just gone 11 ihere (england).


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll be staying up to watch it but shall also record it and the programme after incase I fall asleep. Last time I recorded it sky+ cut off some of the ending >.<

Can't wait for to see what happens with the nxt guys as well as whether Bryan is truly fired.


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

I just hope Orton is ready for fatal four way


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

daisy22 said:


> I just hope Orton is ready for fatal four way


Oh yeah, there is a pay per view on Sunday.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

daisy22 said:


> I just hope Orton is ready for fatal four way


he probably will be, fatal four ways are the easiest to wrestle, he takes a bump on the apron in the beginning lies down and sells it for 10-15 minutes and runs in when all the other wrestlers are selling tiredness from wrestling the whole match and gets the pinfall.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I would mark if the show starts with the Rookies destroying equipment and beating people up backstage whilst making their way to the ring. All u see is King and Cole taking cover under the announce table, Justin Roberts quickly trying to take his tie off and parents covering their childrens eyes telling them not to look.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm also watching live and i'm looking forward to the NXT Invasion angle, but i really just wanna see Barrett! There is a PPV on Sunday so i'm thinking they'll finally book some more matches for the event! I'm hoping for a 6 person intergender tag match with The Hart Dynasty & The Uso's.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd mark to hear, "I'm Michael Cole, alongside Hall of Famer, Jerry "Mr. King" Lawler."


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I am guessing this will be the first 4+ rating in a while. And the ironic thing is, it is about someone NOT going to be on the show rather than a guest appearing.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I'd mark to hear, "I'm Michael Cole, alongside Hall of Famer, Jerry "Mr. King" Lawler."



Oh god, lol.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Danielson or bust. They have played up his internet rep the entire time he's been there and hoping against hope this is a work. Kind of dissapointed if it is real, definitley might take another break from wrestling if it is real. Would be an awesome angle ruined for a stupid reason.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> *I am guessing this will be the first 4+ rating in a while*. And the ironic thing is, it is about someone NOT going to be on the show rather than a guest appearing.


 Why on earth would you think that? They've been getting low 3's for ages now, if anything, the rating will be lower.

They dont deserve good ratings, and wont be getting anywhere near a 4.0 for a very long time.

The lower it gets, the better as far as Im concerned. They need a kick up the arse.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I would mark if the NXT guys came to the ring in a suit and tie attire.8*D or they come out tearing shit up and roberts takes off his tie and throws it to the crowd


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

SC4L said:


> Danielson or bust. They have played up his internet rep the entire time he's been there and hoping against hope this is a work. Kind of dissapointed if it is real, definitley might take another break from wrestling if it is real. Would be an awesome angle ruined for a stupid reason.


chances of danielson being on raw tonight is 0.01%, even if it's a work


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone else think maybe Randy is gonna end up missin Fatal4Way and bein replaced by Bourne ? Just saw him doin the shooting star press in a preview for the main event for some reason :\


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

If I dont see Danielson tonight the NXT angle is done in my eyes unless they have Jericho take his place or something this whole angle was killed IMO.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

SC4L said:


> Danielson or bust. They have played up his internet rep the entire time he's been there and hoping against hope this is a work. Kind of dissapointed if it is real, definitley might take another break from wrestling if it is real. Would be an awesome angle ruined for a stupid reason.


Hop on over to my pad, we can watch the show and then bitch at eachother over PM about how they have ruined the angle.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Anyone think Kane will show up to chokeslam a few people?

Hope they announce the WHOLE fatal 4 way card tonight.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> Hop on over to my pad, we can watch the show and then bitch at eachother over PM about how they have ruined the angle.


:lmao

Nothing like a good moan about how fucking stupid something is.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hopefully they have a Fatal 4-Way Qualifier for the U.S Title.



But, knowing how lame RAW is, I HIGHLY doubt this.... so instead they'll give airtime to the Guest Host, The Big Show, Divas, Replays, and boring matches.

But hey, I'm always a hopeful.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i hope they start off with wade barrett cutting a promo


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Hope they announce the WHOLE fatal 4 way card tonight.


Yeah, they really need to start giving people reasons to buy the PPV other than the fatal 4 ways.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

If it IS a work, everyone is gonna have to admit its the most amazin one ever I think


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I hope they don't replay the whole ending of last week's Raw like they did on NXT, Superstars & SmackDown.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Hope they announce the WHOLE fatal 4 way card tonight.


Why would they announce SD matches on Raw?


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> I hope they don't replay the whole ending of last week's Raw like they did on NXT, Superstars & SmackDown.


Well it won't exactly be the whole thing? Would they cut out Daniels parts or not show it altogether?


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

If this turns out to be a work, I can't wait to see all of the "I knew it the whole time" posts, when in reality, everyone thought it was legit.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Icon™ said:


> If this turns out to be a work, I can't wait to see all of the "I knew it the whole time" posts, when in reality, everyone thought it was legit.


I think it's a work. You can't just go around labeling that everyone assumes it's legit because there are equal amounts of people on both sides.

Also, everyone WANTS it to be a work so they will be excited.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So there has only been 2 matches announced for the ppv? That's silly.
They've got a lot of matches to come up with by Sunday.

And this could be really far fetched but what if they are really trying to make 
this angle last until Survivor Series like people were mentioning last week.
It's in the same building that got destroyed and they're already selling tickets for it, 
which I don't even think they've started to sell tickets for Summerslam.

Then there is the "WWE Tie" advert on the website
and then F4W is on Father's Day.

I DON'T KNOW, there are just so many things that seem like "clues" or something.
If it's a work they know to mess with the IWC, it's Bryan Danielson, it would work so well.
And if it is a work then they're doing one heck of a job...

Sorry, so many ideas running through my brain.
I can't even make them clear. Haha.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I DON'T KNOW, there are just so many things that seem like "clues" or something.


The IWC has.... drilled these clues into ya man.
Everyone keeps saying how it's a work, yadayadayada, Y2J to lead nXt, Barrett to be in FF4.

Let's just wait and see. An hour and 37 minutes to go.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> The IWC has.... drilled these clues into ya man.
> Everyone keeps saying how it's a work, yadayadayada, Y2J to lead nXt, Barrett to be in FF4.
> 
> Let's just wait and see. An hour and 37 minutes to go.


One hour and 36 minutes!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

They best put on some good angles for the other matches they need to announce for the PPV tonight.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> So there has only been 2 matches announced for the ppv? That's silly.
> They've got a lot of matches to come up with by Sunday.
> 
> And this could be really far fetched but what if they are really trying to make
> ...



I, too beleive it is a work. I am totally in your corner on this, listin to this:

Obviously daniel bryan will make a run in at fatal 4 way and win the WWE championship. The WWE is so transparent, people are allways buried before they are pushed, just take a look at jack swagger. obviously this is a work, because my flawed logic shows you.

I don't care that the WWE actually came out and told me he was released, I don't care that cena came out and told me that danielson was released (his opionion doesn't matter anyways and facts are subjective) DANIELSON IS GOING TO MAKE A RUN IN ON SUNDAY. you can count on it.

As you can see with all this random, unrelated evidence that I have twisted out of proportion, danielson is coming back.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> The IWC has.... drilled these clues into ya man.


True words.
That's what makes it fun :agree:


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

A Random Person said:


> I, too beleive it is a work. I am totally in your corner on this, listin to this:
> 
> Obviously daniel bryan will make a run in at fatal 4 way and win the WWE championship. The WWE is so transparent, *people are allways buried before they are pushed*, just take a look at jack swagger. obviously this is a work, because my flawed logic shows you.
> 
> ...


Sheamus says hi.

I like you, though, so I'm just messing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> I, too beleive it is a work. I am totally in your corner on this, listin to this:
> 
> Obviously daniel bryan will make a run in at fatal 4 way and win the WWE championship. The WWE is so transparent, people are allways buried before they are pushed, just take a look at jack swagger. obviously this is a work, because my flawed logic shows you.
> 
> ...


I read this when you put it in the other thread. Haha
It's one of the reasons why I put that the idea is far fetched.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

With only 2 matches in the bag and one of those with a working injury maybe they'll ninja change the PPV

Maybe come up with some excuse for stipulations other than Fatal Fourway 

Just seems odd nothing has been announced for tonight to. Hmm


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't expect to see Danileson tonight or at the PPV on Sunday. But Im hopeful that WWE does a good job continuing wih the "N" faction storyline. And as others have said, WWE has put themselves into a situation where they have to rush any sort of build for the Fatal 4-Way undercard seeing as only the two World title matches are set!!! WTF are they thinking?!?!!!

By the way, are the Fatal 4-Way matches this Sunday elimination style or sudden death style?
Because if they are elimination style I can see the two matches taking up a good chunk of the PPV.


----------



## dizzY4111 (Jan 21, 2010)

I haven't watched Raw in about a month and a half, maybe 2 months. Would anybody mind getting me caught up on a couple of the major storylines going into the PPV this weekend?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm so psyched for Raw tonight.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

peyt d' chicken said:


> I bet Michael Cole will be the first one to break the news on TV that BD got fired. And he'll be very ecstatic. Oh yes.


That would actually be pretty awesome if he did that.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I havnt anticipated a Raw this much in a real long time.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I', sure a US title match between R-Truth and Miz will be announced, as well as another Diva's match. Same thing on SD Friday with the IC and Women's title. Finally, an NXT rookies vs. Pros match - minus Miz because Bryan is gone.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> I think it's a work. You can't just go around labeling that everyone assumes it's legit because there are equal amounts of people on both sides.
> 
> Also, everyone WANTS it to be a work so they will be excited.


This.

I have believed the firing to be a work. I don't see how it could be anything other than a work.

Hell, they kept the camera on Bryan choking him with the tie for 6-7 seconds. There was a crap load of other things they could have shown, but they showed it as if it were a spot.

Now, maybe Bryan isn't on on RAW right away, but he will pop up soon enough.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wouldn't like an NXT match being made for Sunday. Just devalues the whole angle imo. This seems far too big to just make a match right now. I'd like if they tried to simplý banish the rookies for a while or something like that. Give this more buildup before simply creating opponents for these guys.


----------



## Toledo208 (Aug 1, 2007)

i think that the whole WWE Shop offering the 'ties' on orders over $60 is a bit to convinient.
Also there is no way that Cena would tweet about it if it was legit. They have obviosuly noticed that he has a lot of followers from the IWC and done it to mess with our heads.
The American Dragon is NOT going anywhere!


___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

---<< DB or BD, he is still the American Dragon! >>---


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> I', sure a US title match between R-Truth and Miz will be announced, as well as another Diva's match. Same thing on SD Friday with the IC and Women's title. Finally, an NXT rookies vs. Pros match - minus Miz because Bryan is gone.


What about Punk/Young? Punk is the 4-way.


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey people, my parents have cancelled SKYSPORTS for the summer (coz footie season over) and im stuck for a place to watch RAW......i dont know if RAW is streamed live but if it is could someone please give me a link.........thanks very much.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

sorry if posted but i read on another forum that there's gonna be a tag team steel cage match tonight


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> sorry if posted but i read on another forum that there's gonna be a tag team steel cage match tonight


whoops nevermind, that's for smackdown ... mysterio and big show vs swagger and punk in a steel cage. hopefully it's not after the show


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

15min 'til what may possibly be what the IWC has waited for, or just simply a GOOD RAW FOR ONCE.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

Mark Feuerstein is hosting tonight. He was in The West Wing at one point. The west wing is in the White House. White. Milk is white. Milk comes from cows. Cows = Cattle. Cattle Mutilation. Bryan Danielson


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'd mark for this

- no raw intro
- wade barrett starts off the show with his awesome new theme
- barrett cuts an epic promo


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i'd mark for this
> 
> - no raw intro
> - wade barrett starts off the show with his awesome new theme
> - barrett cuts an epic promo


Oh god.

Also, +5, Varn LOL


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

varney said:


> Mark Feuerstein is hosting tonight. He was in The West Wing at one point. The west wing is in the White House. White. Milk is white. Milk comes from cows. Cows = Cattle. Cattle Mutilation. Bryan Danielson


:lmao hella rep


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Tosh said:


> Hey people, my parents have cancelled SKYSPORTS for the summer (coz footie season over) and im stuck for a place to watch RAW......i dont know if RAW is streamed live but if it is could someone please give me a link.........thanks very much.


justin.tv or ustream.tv


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

why would danielson be released when in kayfabe he isnt a wwe superstar? This isnt a work


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Just saw the little preview they show before the show starts.
Orton vs. Sheamus
And they're not ignoring the NXT invasion, haha


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hmmm.... how _COULD_ Danielson be released when he was never part of the roster...


All he was was a "NXT Rookie". And he was eliminated from nXt a while back...


If it was REAL, it could've been a BANNING.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

1 minute to go! Opening promo better address the Bryan situation or at least a Barrett/Cena confrontation.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The angle lives!!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

they showed dragon on tv :hmm:


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"NEXT:"

*play NXT BEATDOWN*

RAW LIVE NEXT


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

OML said:


> why would danielson be released when in kayfabe he isnt a wwe superstar? This isnt a work


Exactly. It makes no sense to release a superstar from a contract they never had to set up some sort of storyline. Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson is gone. Will he be gone for good? Probably not, but I don't forsee him coming back anytime soon. Not until everything blows over.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i'd mark for this
> 
> - no raw intro
> - wade barrett starts off the show with his awesome new theme
> - barrett cuts an epic promo


I'd mark, would be freakin' awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay...Let's See What Will Happen....It's Showtime


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

looks like orton is getting put out by sheamus tonight and hhh returns in his place. CRAP CRAP CRAP


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I would mark alil bit..if Cena came out ala' Ric Flair in a wheel chair


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just watched this on NXT lol!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I gotta remember that even though/if Danielson is gone, Wade Barrett is still awesome.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, I completely forgot about the invasion last week after Danielson's release.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a canadain stream, I am on a delay, I guess I will have a 15 minute warning of what parts to skip.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Danielson


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I still can't help but feel this may be a work, even if it's not revealed tonight.

I don't know, I hate you Vince. You fucked my mind up.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*GUYS REMEMBER:*









Cole escaped.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They totally tore shit up last week though!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Nxt angle not dead.


They show danielson kick and spit but no choke


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

They cut out the choking...this just may be legit....

BARRETT FTW!!!!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barrett getting heat baby, i love it


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it is...on


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Straight into Barret ? Excellent


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Whoever called it starting with Wade nice call!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

amazing promo


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

surprised they didnt edit out daneilson (again if it isnt a work)


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

The fact that they didn't edit Danielson out of the recap of the NXT invasion last week is the only hope I have left that this is a work


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Barrett getting huge heat


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

BARRRUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Barrett!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mega heat on Barrett!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Fantastic heat


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Barrett to start!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

On the right track starting immediately with Barrett. No intro or anything.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

nice heat for barret


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Showtime. Hey, it's Barrett, great start


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here we go, is he going to be there


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TALK BARRETT!

MORE!


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

NXT is boring,


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barret getting heat


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

to quote Akbar...IT'S A TRAP


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

look its the black John Cena


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

An apology. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

No Bryan.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Comin' through the crowd like Sandman!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice touch having them come out throught the crowd.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

no Danielson


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Tarver still looks awesome. Scary dude.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

APOLOGIZE?



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Rest of the nXt Athletes? DANIELSON, WHERE ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No Danielson


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I was just a bit afraid that they were going to play "Wild and Young"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No Danielson . Knew it wouldn't happen but I had my fingers crossed lol


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

No Danielson

I hope they comment on it


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

It's legit!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This is so fuckin' awesome, it really is.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Lmao, King and Cole.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

fuck.. no danielson


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

"WE WANT BRYAN!"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FUCK YOU AND YOUR TIE JUSTIN ROBERTS


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No bryan
there's justin though


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Cole and King are leaving???


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

doctorj89 said:


> The fact that they didn't edit Danielson out of the recap of the NXT invasion last week is the only hope I have left that this is a work


exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

Run cowards!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

YEAH SLATER!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL @ them all legging it!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel Bryan is being thrown under the fucking bus!!!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Somebody's missing. :hmm:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Someone has to mention the Dragon. Someone. Please.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL @ Cole's scared face. Heath Slater is much better suited as a heel.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm...maybe my math's not correct, but isn't there one missing?:lmao


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

IfCole is the leader of NXT or has something to do with it, could it not be he who has got rid of Danielson? storyline wise? although I probably sound like a mark moron from still thinking it could be a work lol


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

No danielson of course


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, at least they're getting the oppertunity to apologize.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha, they're all running.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn, Tarver is better on the mic than I remember.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Whoa!!! That damn Michael Tarver just impressed me with that little statement!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No apologies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

This is too awesome guys.

I'm like, laughing.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

These guys just look freakin awesome.

There is a certain aura about the entire angle.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow am more impress by barret by the second the guy has a confidence to him.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NO MENTION
NOTHING


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

NXT runs Raw.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett is a perfect leader. He is damn impressive.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

shoulda just let Barret do the talking


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Come on Barrett just say it. We were treated like ________.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Daniel Bryan is being thrown under the fucking bus!!!


No kidding. They release him, but the wrestlers are refusing to apologize right now. (kayfabe, of course)


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Tarver is the man! I'm starting to like Darren Young too, as well as Otunga.

Good opening to Raw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Somebody's missing. :hmm:


I'm not missing him!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

all these guys seem to have a lot of chemistry together.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Every time I see people come through the crowd I hear the old ECW music in my head lol


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Tarver is impressing me more and more. Of course, Barrett is awesome as usual.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Barrett is THE top Superstar at the moment.


Hands down. This promo is FAR too great. Damn, what awesome Mic Skills.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I. FUCKING. LOVE. THIS.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

there's just something about Wade Barrett he has that "it" factor


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Barrett is very natural on the mic.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Barrett and Tarver are pretty awesome.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Barrett is meant for this. He is great


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Barrett is really commanding on the mic - I like him a lot. I used to strongly dislike him as well. Glad he's changed my mind.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

7 green bottles sitting on the wall


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_One of the nxt guys is a dead ringer for








_


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

And here comes the geriatric!

EDIT - Wait, so wasn't it like 8-on-6 then?

Barrett just mentioned Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

One hell of an opening! I love it! And Barrett owns on the mic!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Barrett has so fucking got IT. He's the perfect leader. And here comes Bret. Anyone think he can take an NXT beating?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Wow ... I figured at least Barrett would at least mention Bryan getting fired as another example of them being mistreated. Either way, I guess I've come to terms with his absence. I'm damn glad that Barrett is the head of this group. He's doing pretty well right now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

With or without Bryan this is still awesome
they should still mention him though


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Who is the 8th Bret? I don't see him


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Cue Bret Hart to kill the promo.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope they attack Bret Hart. That would be lulzy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on Danny..come out an kick Brett in the head


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSA


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

THANK GOD


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DANIEL BRYAN MENTIONED!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Bryan mention :O


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HE SAID IT.

OH DAMN!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

So it was Fink, eh?


DANIEL BRYAN MENTION *CROWD CHEERS*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

OHHHHHHH


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

daniel bryan mention!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

They FINALLY mentioned him.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET.

I had a bad feeling that the 'Hart' Dynasty were on their way.




_*EIGHT*_ GUYS?????????? :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

there it goes, there is the mention of him


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Its a work.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG what the fuck


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes a mention!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG they said his name


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BRYAN!~


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> And here comes the geriatric!
> 
> EDIT - Wait, so wasn't it like 8-on-6 then?
> 
> Barrett just mentioned Daniel Bryan.


The vegetable!


----------



## vrsiick (Jun 13, 2010)

bye bye brian


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

the firing is legit.. shit


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They mentioned him!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh shit! They said his name!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow he mentioned Bryan.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

What a bullshit way to play off the Danielson firing


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!
WHAT
WHAT


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

they name dropped on bryan !


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck me. Fuck me with a long pole.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Danielson mention!! And that still doesn't prove if its a work or not


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett buried Bryan.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lulz, they said his name.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

There we have it.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> all these guys seem to have a lot of chemistry together.


they spent 3 months together, should be expected.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok so its not a work. He was really fired. Lets move on. That settles it.

Whos WWE Management?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bryan coming back and will knock off NXT one by one


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

It's official - Bryan is returning, and it's kayfabe.

Bryan will be a babyface and fight alongside Cena vs NXT.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess thats how they explained him being "absent".


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

well see you in 90 days Bryan.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What's your point Haarrttt!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Why was Bryan fired?

I'm behind, sorry.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Barrett is sooooo good on the mic.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Klebold said:


> It's official - Bryan is returning, and it's kayfabe.
> 
> Bryan will be a babyface and fight alongside Cena vs NXT.


I don't see that as confirmed or not. I still call legitimate on this one.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Klebold said:


> It's official - Bryan is returning, and it's kayfabe.
> 
> Bryan will be a babyface and fight alongside Cena vs NXT.


I didn't get that feeling, unfortunately.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Where are all the people saying the NXT guys have kayfabe contracts? Ruh roh!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Klebold said:


> It's official - Bryan is returning, and it's kayfabe.
> 
> Bryan will be a babyface and fight alongside Cena vs NXT.


the firing seems legit...i think that was a way to write daniels off.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

They just pretty much confirmed that kayfabe wise the NXT guys weren't meant to have contracts.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

DaGreatest said:


> Ok so its not a work. He was really fired. Lets move on. That settles it.
> 
> Whos WWE Management?





Klebold said:


> It's official - Bryan is returning, and it's kayfabe.
> 
> Bryan will be a babyface and fight alongside Cena vs NXT.


:lmao.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Legit peoples!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Heres where I say.. Told you so. It is legit. Atleast they acknowledged Daniel Bryan.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Redebut as Bryan Danielson plz bbz


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Otunga has won me over - it's official.


This mentioning of Bryan tells me he will return as a babyface vs NXT, not that it's a legit firing.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Punk's guy looks like Orlando Jordan.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Wade Barrett is a future world champion ... enough said.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm really digging Barrett.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Bret's gonna give them all contracts!


Awe.....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Why was Bryan fired?
> 
> I'm behind, sorry.


He choked out the ring announcer with his own tie. Choking people with objects is against the rules now that they are PG, and one of their biggest advertisers was very upset about it, they applied enough pressure on the WWE, so Danielson was let go.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

The first time EVER I have heard the name McMahon pronounced correctly on WWE television.


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

I hate the way they wrote Danielson off. The most vicious man during the attack last week felt remorse? Bullshit.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Danielson coming back and saving Cena from another beatdown would be pretty damn cool, gotta admit


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wade Barrett is such a pro on the mic. Holy crap.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Where are all the people saying the NXT guys have kayfabe contracts? Ruh roh!


Right here.

I already pulled a 180 on that matter after reading the NXT Wikipedia page.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well i did read that Bryans might come back after it all blows over.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

wwf mentioned!


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

hahhaa wwf fail


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

WWF! lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BRET HART SAID WWF AGAIN LOL


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Bret said WWF again


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

WWF again Bret? Really?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WWEF!`


----------



## vrsiick (Jun 13, 2010)

lol second WWF mention by hart.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

did bret drop the WWF bomb again?


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

WWF LOL


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Jesus christ, how many times has Bret Hart fucked up this promo already?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Woah, wait, WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

:lmao Bret hits the WWF again


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWF again
How many times has Bret said that since he has been back


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAH! WWF huh?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Bret said WWF! 
Bret said WWF! 
Bret said WWF! 
Bret said WWF! 
Bret said WWF! 
Bret said WWF! 
Bret said WWF! 
Bret said WWF!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

WWF? Bret's in trouble :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WHAT??? 

BRET HART IS A POO POO HEAD!!!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL, WWF!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the hell?!?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Did he call them WWF... _again?_


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

firekindahurts said:


> I hate the way they wrote Danielson off. The most viscous man during the attack last week felt remorse? Bullshit.


if he comes back and teams with Cena, he will be made.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bret keeps saying WWF.



I doubt this is the last we see of them tonight.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

What the hell is going on? I'm actually confused by this turn of events ...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

God someone take the mic away from Bret


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol all fired



lmao at hart saying wwf


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

WWF!!

OOOPS!


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

WWF

Haha, Bret you're a fucktard.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Bret is awful on the mic.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Wade Barrett is no longer the "new superstar next NXT breakout superstar."

And fahred?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I know he didn't just fire Barrett!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh no he didn't!


----------



## dizzY4111 (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL at WWF


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao

If they announce Barrett's firing on wwe.com this forum will go apeshit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol call teh po-po, Bret! I'd like to see another royal asskicking.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bret : uh ugh yugga yugga beat uh ugga ugga --- me mess up at least one or two lines per promo --- ugga uh ugga


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTF?????


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

people can no longer complain about young talent not being pushed now


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Gotta love Bret, The WWF has a far suprior ring to it than the pussy WWE and he quite rightly likes to remind us of how good it sounds :lmao

WWF


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bret is entertaining as hell - he's a damn loose cannon on the mic!!!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Loving this storyline, hope the WWE movie it in the right direction_


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

commercial wtf?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

what the fuck was that... without daniels, this storyline is gonna fail


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bret needs to stop saying WWF before his ass gets kicked out the door.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ruiner87 said:


> WWF
> 
> Haha, Bret you're a fucktard.


You're aware that he had a stroke and pretty much had to learn how to do everything again from scratch, right?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Barrett made Bret look like it was his first time on the mic lol!


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Hart's mic skills are just..awful.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

starting in canada...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

All these guys look like they belong together.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL @ Shrek Sheffield


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Will Bret be fired for saying WWF?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Good opener but they ended up looking weaker which isn't a good thing. Hopefully they do something destructive soon.


----------



## ECW fan (May 30, 2005)

LONG LIVE WWF!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Man that opening segment scared me. Barrett better get his bloody title shot.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

First 15, watch or miss?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

why said:


> what the fuck was that... without daniels, this storyline is gonna fail


It obviously won't fail.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I think Vince will invest in a Stephan Hawkins style computer for Bret's promos in future


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

why said:


> what the fuck was that... without daniels, this storyline is gonna fail


It's not Daniels. It's Danielson.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> You're aware that he had a stroke and pretty much had to learn how to do everything again from scratch, right?


Sure.

And you're aware that Vince willingly made this man GM, right?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did anyone notice that the crowd actually gave reaction to Daniel Bryan not returning? I was hoping someone in the crowd would react and almost everyone did.


----------



## dizzY4111 (Jan 21, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Bret needs to stop saying WWF before his ass gets kicked out the door.


Please, they would never do Bret dirty like that. Oh wait...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> LOL @ Shrek Sheffield


:lmao I hadn't thought of that before but it's SO true


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

NXT fails. They didn't expect that to happen. 

and lmao at remorseful Daniel Bryan.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I love Bret but damn did he butcher the hell out of that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amunti said:


> Will Bret be fired for saying WWF?


nah, they can say WWF but they can't show it or market it.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hopefully RAW doesn't come back from commercials and we have Primo v. R-Truth....

Hopefully, the N Crew is still stickin' around.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

Bret to Vince... I'm calling it the WWF, whether you like it or not (repeat x 1 million)


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Am i the only one kinda scare they gonna bury the rookies?


This is setting up a possible face return for danielson.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wade Barret wrestled Pandas to get to RAW, and Bret fires him just like that?


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't know what I enjoyed more; Barrett's mic work in that segment, which was top draw, or the fact that Bret Hart thinks he still works for the WWF.

Anyway, I thought that was a great opening and it showed that this storyline can be done perfect well without Danielson.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> First 15, watch or miss?


Watch it all! lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

can u blame bret for saying wwf?
i mean, its what he grew up working and
knowing, and then when the whole
transition was happeneing to E he was
battling strokes and has not been back
into it all long enough to know to say wwe
by heart yet. i dont blame him,and hell
personally, i mark when i hear wwf


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> First 15, watch or miss?


Watch.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Attacking Bret Hart would definitely add to the storyline and make them look stronger


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> First 15, watch or miss?


Watch --- why are you asking?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> First 15, watch or miss?


watch imo


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I bet Barrett uses his title match post-F4W,so he can get "re-hired".


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol such a poor excuse of how they fired Bryan. 

Genius WWE. Stop being so damm good creative!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Barret is getting a LOT of heat, not cheap at all.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Why is barret helping all the losers of nxt?


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

ahhh where is danel bryan STUPID!!! STUPID STUPID!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

It's official - they're "THE NXT'ERS"

:side:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Barrett fired and ain't getting a shot at a title! Hatin' on Bret right now!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

MOMENTS AGOO YOURE FIRED DURR HURR

Also, Lawler's such a baby. Don't worry guys, YOU KNOW these guys will be back.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, shut up, Mr. King :side:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Did they just drop the NXT Invasion?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

They are going to keep the NXT guys off Raw untill Daniel Bryan returns


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

ew a ginger is waving at me


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

LOL at the kid behind kink and cole


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> Barret is getting a LOT of heat, not cheap at all.


barret>>>>macintosh.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

A US title match on TV? 


shocking


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What??


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Wade Barrett is so good on the mic. I love watching him get better each week.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

...well, at least the first 15 will have high ratings.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Fatal Mid Card.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

US Title fourway? Sounds good. Hopefully Truth retains.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

lol at ring crew getting out of the way!!!


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

my god this is a hot crowd

hopefully boring matches dont kill it


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Aww miz better be on the f3w cardAww I hope this d


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

what happened on raw so far? any matches


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Would be cool if the NXT guys interfered in every match tonight and ruined RAW somehow ...


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Hopefully RAW doesn't come back from commercials and we have Primo v. R-Truth....
> 
> Hopefully, the N Crew is still stickin' around.


Haha, that's gotta suck.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Champion coming out first still bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

FUCK YES F4W FOR US TITLE





I TOLD YOU 


WOOO!

(Hopefully the contestants aren't crap) =\


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> barret>>>>macintosh.


LOL :lmao


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Why is this match not at the PPV???


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

cavs25 said:


> Am i the only one kinda scare they gonna bury the rookies?
> 
> 
> This is setting up a possible face return for danielson.


I'm a little bit nervous that they might abort the angle.

It's just like a little, back of the mind kind of nervous.



Hammertron said:


> can u blame bret for saying wwf?
> i mean, its what he grew up working and
> knowing, and then when the whole
> transition was happeneing to E he was
> ...


So, he had a stroke and "had to be taught how to do everything again," but "WWF" was ingrained in his mind?


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

please let truth lose,


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Did they just drop the NXT Invasion?


no they didn't


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So they're all gone..? Lame

Ugh R-Truth. His entrance gets more annoying every time


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Guess there won't a US title defense on the PPV card then. Mind you, I don't want R-Truth on PPV so it's all good


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Is R-Truth's rap longer than usaul?



I'm expecting Miz Dibiase and Morrison


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Miz wins US title tonight, rematch this Sunday perhaps?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

R-Truth for the win then...........JoMo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Lookin' like a fool with your shirt off your shoulders.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

isn't R-Truth from Charlotte?


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Um Heath Slater used the broken ring rope to choke Cena or Punk. Why isnt he gone if Danielson is, for the same thing?


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Miz Morrison Truth, and who?


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

no reaction, its the hair john. get it cut. you'd actually look sexier.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

SHUT UP? SHUT UP!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess the invasion is over?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

So, R-Truth, Morrison, The Miz, and...?

EDIT - ZACK FUCKING RYDER!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WWE really need to let Truth have more mic time. He's gold given the chance.

GREAT reaction for Morrison. Should be a good match with these two in it.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

John Morrison for United States Champion


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Is it just me or does everything else seem less exciting/important next to this NXT storyline? In other news: What's Up?!?!

Also, am I correct in not recalling any other matches set for Fatal 4-Way but the WHC and WWE Championship matches?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WAIT this match is not on the PPV!?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

WWWYKI


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO @ that dude screaming.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

damn that kid was marking out


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did you hear that kid? :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryderrr ??? lol


----------



## Mr. Jericho (Jun 30, 2008)

That kid with the glasses! XD


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Ryder? Lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That kid went freaking apeshit for those sunglasses.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

was that Nolo..that got Morrison's glasses


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Not bad, hopefully we get a new champ.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

Lol Morrison got No Reaction yet again.


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

thats it truths retaining


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Lets go Ryder.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Champion coming out first still bugs the hell out of me.


Hahaha, I think that every time that happens.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

That kid just had his first boner.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Actually make that The Miz for United States Champion!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Ryder vs Truth vs Morrison vs Miz?

AWESOME!!!!

Four talented guys. Should be a good match. Hope Morrison/Miz feud.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

miz got a ton of pops


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that kid just shit himself 10 times over.

Hope this match is good.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That kid fucking ruled. I would have done the same thing.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*putting on my mark hat* Will the WWE appologising for firing danielson for a stupid reason?


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Foley's Socko said:


> Um Heath Slater used the broken ring rope to choke Cena or Punk. Why isnt he gone if Danielson is, for the same thing?


I noticed that but you'll also notice he stopped almost immediately ... check out the video.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, I WAS cheering for Miz, but fuck that, WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT!!! Let's go Zack!! (I know he probably won't win but, eh...)


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> Why is this match not at the PPV???


Because this is WWE and that would make too much sense!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish Miz would wear his trench coat more often he look's AWESOMELY epic in it.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> You're aware that he had a stroke and pretty much had to learn how to do everything again from scratch, right?


I am. So guess what, if Hart is gonna' mess up his lines on live TV he has no place on it.

Sad but true.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Derek said:


> That kid went freaking apeshit for those sunglasses.


That was the "Mr. King" kid!

LOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Is it just me or has Ryder picked up some muscle mass?

Looking a lot less gangly than usual.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

If I hear "The champion has only a 25% chance to win the title" one more time, I may end my life. I get that they have to push the idea but come on. Also, we better see the Usos tonight.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Finlay12 said:


> Lol Morrison got No Reaction yet again.


its his hair. its so generic. at least highlight that shit or braid it.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Nasty head bump for Jomo.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Zack is cool!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Because this is WWE and that would make too much sense!


yet people will complain that having more than one fatal four way match is overkill


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I approve of the push that Zack Ryder is getting.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ouch.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That spot was fucking awesome. You know it.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

daisy22 said:


> thats it truths retaining


I dunno, losing in his hometown wouldn't be a bad way to get some heat on the winner


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOAH DID YOU SEE THAT AND FEEL THAT?!?!? 

:lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ryder bumping like a motherfucker tonight.

Welcome to the midcard.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Exciting opener so far. Commercials?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Sick powerbomb by Morrison there.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

That spot with Ryder was fucking hilarious.

I haven't laughed at something in a match that hard in a long time.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So, we still have only two matches for Sunday. 
And this could have easily been one.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well that was a scary spot with Ryder behind Miz.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I put Barret on the same level of Bret Hart promowise, and Bret has more experience.

-I think the bryan is written off with the mention, no work.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Big Show as Paul Wight


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looked like Ryder and Miz' heads collided there.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> I approve of the push that Zack Ryder is getting.


agreed 100%


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

doctorj89 said:


> If I hear "The champion has only a 25% chance to win the title" one more time, I may end my life. I get that they have to push the idea but come on. Also, we better see the Usos tonight.






.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Ryder for champ please.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> So, we still have only two matches for Sunday.
> And this could have easily been one.


Exactly!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> yet people will complain that having more than one fatal four way match is overkill


if it is on ppv people will complain that raw never has good matches, its sort of damned if you do/don't situation


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Derek said:


> Looked like Ryder and Miz' heads collided there.


yeah you can see miz looking at ryder to see if he's alive


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really hope the Uso's get there first match on raw tonight.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> I put Barret on the same level of Bret Hart promowise, and Bret has more experience.
> 
> -I think the bryan is written off with the mention, no work.


You have to be kidding Barrett is miles ahead :no:


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Ryder better show me some moves, and win with fashion.

Heck, as long as Truth doesn't retain.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope there is no divas match at Fatal 4Way


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

I see Danielson coming back to aid Cena, honestly. Cena will rally for him to have him rehired because he felt remorse. Danielson and Cena will team against NXT which will lead to Danielson turning on Cena. Danielson will be used as the man who helps NXT get back into WWE.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

second 15, is that worth watching?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL @ Steiners math lesson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

If Miz pins Morrison in this match, it's a disgrace.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ryder is the only one Morrison has not had a bromance with.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

thankfully michael cole and king can have fun again and watch r-truth dance and funny santino and guest host. Ahhh, BACK TO NORMAL!!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Jeff Goldblum needs to host Raw


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Miz just ran into that Tower of Doom for literally no reason. :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

GREAT BUMP!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm expecing loads of NXT interuptions.

Also this match has some good spots.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

very nice


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

As much as i want Truth to lose the title tonight i just dont see it happening they wont have him win it then lose it so quick in a random match.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Are they in a really small arena tonight?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This match has had sick spots.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

lol @ truf covering everyone


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Bumping like it's the X-Division :shocked: :lmao


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Get a shower, bret.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Good spots, but I've seen 'em before when Carlito/Nitro/Benjamin had their feud in 2006. They're reusing the same ones. It's as clear as day.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

Raw's going to suck like usual.

Got my wrestling fix right here:
Shinya Hashimoto vs. Hiroshi Hase [NJPW - 12/13/1994]
Masahiro Chono vs. Keiji Mutoh [NJPW - 8/11/1991]
Masahiro Chono vs. Great Muta [NJPW - 1/4/1993]


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I hope there is no divas match at Fatal 4Way


There probably will be to fill up the card cuz only two matches are announced and it's a week until the PPV.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Raw seems to have finally developed a good midcard which is very pleasing.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> second 15, is that worth watching?


shut up and watch it or don't watch it at all


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, nice clothesline.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ryder bleeding from the mouth


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

man they are really being stiff with each other


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

God, Truth finisher.


equals


him not retaining? Maybe, hmm?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG, this is like a bumpfest!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

That move was SICK!!


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

A Random Person said:


> second 15, is that worth watching?


Why don't you just watch it instead of asking the same question every 15 minutes?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MVT said:


> Damn...so it was a shoot and Bryan is gone. What Barret said pretty much wrote him out of the storyline. DAMN.


They put him on a bus, but they didn't Poochie him.

He could easily come back somewhere down the road and side against NXT with the way they played him out.

EDIT - MIZ WINS!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MIZ IS THE CHAMP AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

AWEEEEEEEEEEEESOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

MIZ YES YES MIZ!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

YEAH!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Miz wins! :O


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ah feck


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That's pretty cool I suppose.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

MIZ FTW!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

THE UNITED STATES CHAMPIONSHIP IS AWWWWWWESOME


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

So King isn't even going to address the fact that Cole ran away like a dog with it's tail tucked between his legs last week?


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOME


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

YAY MIZ


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks like he wont be winning MITB


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz is US Champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MIZ WINSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssss MTFO!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

You have got to be fucking kidding me ............................................


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

OOOOOHHHHH YEEEAAAAHHHH!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Jesus these guys are putting on a great show tonight. 




Miz wins - you've gotta be kidding me. I was really loving Truth as champion. Miz doesn't need this belt.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

FUCK YES!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK!? The Miz won't defend his title for another 4 months.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

MIZ!!!!

i marked out


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Fuck...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, so why not on the F'n ppv???


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

US title is officially awesome.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Miz wins!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> There probably will be to fill up the card cuz only two matches are announced and it's a week until the PPV.


Maybe, but there is really no build up to any of the fillers. Only the main event got any kind of build up.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Derek said:


> He choked out the ring announcer with his own tie. Choking people with objects is against the rules now that they are PG, and one of their biggest advertisers was very upset about it, they applied enough pressure on the WWE, so Danielson was let go.


Isn't that WWE's fault? Surely they told him to do that...

Argh wtf that's dumb, I wonder if it's legit.


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

YES.

this is good


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wtf?????? I feel sorry for Truth.



Looks like he won't win MITB


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Great match with an even greater ending.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

AWWWWESOME!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

It would've been AWESOME if Ryder was in Miz's position.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Be Jealous!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

If Morrison is that incapable of hitting his finisher dead-on, FIND ANOTHER ONE!

Miz wins...so what was the point of Truth ever winning the belt to begin with?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wowowowowow
MIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad Miz is champ again.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, the Miz won his title back!


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Miz needed some gold anyway


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I decided to watch, if miz wins, I'm all for it...

I guess I'll brave through it like the rest.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS
MIZ WINS


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What the fuck was the reason for this???


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Morrison vs Miz, please?

Or just a Morrison heel turn?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz is the US Champion, it's all good cuz i don't like Truth anyways!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> As much as i want Truth to lose the title tonight i just dont see it happening they wont have him win it then lose it so quick in a random match.


Wellness suspension coming up? I don't get that decision otherwise.

Also, why the slow-mo replay of that Starship Pain? It was so poor you'd think that they would avoid showing it again.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought Fatal 4 way matches were elimination style?


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey, did you guys know that the champion only has a 25% chance of retaining the title in a fatal four way match?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YAY Miz wins!

And WTF. They need to give Morrison a new finisher, he always botches the one he has.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

> Miz wins US title tonight, rematch this Sunday perhaps?


Totally called this.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> What the fuck was the reason for this???


truth sucks and miz is awesome


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Go Miz! The title is in the right hands again


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

This is obviously to hype the fact that title changes are likely in f4w matches. Which means none on sun!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Randy Orton and Sheamus to get attacked tonight?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> If Morrison is that incapable of hitting his finisher dead-on, FIND ANOTHER ONE!
> 
> Miz wins...so what was the point of Truth ever winning the belt to begin with?


To give him a title reign?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just realized they gave Truth's reign all of a few weeks and he lost the title in his hometown.

Ouch.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Truth held the strap a good while, thats what I like to see, nice long reigns


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

So pumped The Miz got his United States Championship BACK! It's quite simply AWESOME!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Pointing at his ears? :lmao

He was pointing at his BRAIN, King. His BRAIN. As in he's a SMART GUY for getting the win.

Raw really needs more backstage segments these days.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Damn guys, I can't wait to see the "n" crew come out tonight again.


I'm gonna mark tfo.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

RKO chants during a fucking interview, I love it!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

another nXt attack tonight?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow..its just like there tage team...Morrison does all the work...and The Miz gets all the glory...must be because of his "awesomeness"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Vart said:


> Hey, did you guys know that the champion only has a 25% chance of retaining the title in a fatal four way match?


I heard a rumour to that effect.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Fuck yeah Miz got the title back,and received a shit load of heat.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

randy to get attacked by nxt and barrett takes his spot -__-


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> What the fuck was the reason for this???


cause he's the Miz


and 
*
HE'S 

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWESOOOMMMMEEEEEE*


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> What the fuck was the reason for this???


Heel beats the champion in his hometown. Instant heat. That's booking 101 right there


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I wonder if Josh Mathews used to have a lisp.

He looks like Cody Rhodes and Jack Swagger when he talks.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

And Orton's just completely fine now????


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool that they are asking the superstars what they thought of the invasion.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> Truth held the strap a good while, thats what I like to see, nice long reigns


He only had it for a month or so I think.


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

i know what's going to happen.

bryan will apologize to bret, and will get the contract.

the rest will be heel.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sheamus vs. Orton?

I approve.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

hate truth's entrance, I think I'm not alone.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

IMO its not jomo botching, cuz hes
hitting the move, but everyones always
too close to the turnbuckle and he overshoots,
he needs to drag them and then flip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Miz won the title back?

Oh dear God, they're gonna go "random" with the MITB pick again. Fuck. fpalm


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

So, now that the Miz is the champ again. Does this mean the title won't be defended for another 3 months like the last time he had the it???


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

Orton's getting taken out by NXT later.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

......wow....what the fuck was the point????? truth ain't the champ no more. i hope ur all happy now


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Great promo from Orton.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Klebold said:


> Pointing at his ears? :lmao
> 
> He was pointing at his BRAIN, King. His BRAIN. As in he's a SMART GUY for getting the win.
> 
> Raw really needs more backstage segments these days.


 haha I caught that too. man, king's getting worse nowadays :no:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Orton would kick ass as WWE's ace down the line in the NxT angle


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Yay for Miz! He looks good with the belt.
So how are they getting Orton out of this one?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

1. Fuck R Truth, he is awful
2. Miz is not world champion material, never will be. US title is his level.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

good promo by orton


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> cause he's the Miz
> 
> 
> and
> ...


I was wondering why my page was freaking out.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

If NXT don't interfere in that main event I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Miz won the title back?
> 
> Oh dear God, they're gonna go "random" with the MITB pick again. Fuck. fpalm


kofi will probably win it.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Ruiner87 said:


> Sheamus vs. Orton?
> 
> I approve.


But does Backlund approve? That's the real question


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

morrisons going to have fucked up knees if he continues doing that god awful move.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

So my fella Sheamus is wrestling Orton, hmmmmm.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

orton to get his ass whipped tonight...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

markiz2001 said:


> i know what's going to happen.
> 
> bryan will apologize to bret, and will get the contract.
> 
> the rest will be heel.


Something like that, yeah.

Raw needs more backstage skits and segments. Too mundane in how it's set up.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> And Orton's just completely fine now????


Get hit with a door = Need a sling

Get hit with a steel chair = Miraculous recovery.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> Truth held the strap a good while, thats what I like to see, nice long reigns


Sarcasm?! lol


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Really good match.

i thought all 4 guys had some very nice spots, and it was a nice collective effort to give the fans something to care about.

They did, and it showed.

All of a sudden I like Truth a little bit, simply becuase he can really get a crowd behind him. Also, Ryder showed he is willing to take some hard bumps, and he can dish out some nice offense, too.

This could very easily be MOTN.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> good promo by orton


I didn't like it much, but that was because I didn't like the writing.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Zach Ryder has to be the fallguy for the fatal four way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> kofi will probably win it.


By that logic, they both could, but they won't unless they drop their titles.

Kofi's on the poster too, so that's too obvious.

Watch the WWE screw up and give it to somebody like Mcintyre like they were probably going to do at WrestleMania until they decided it was too obvious and picked Swagger.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Orton is neXt.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

You goons are retarded. Bret was gold on the mic earlier. Chill out and cut him some slack. Definitely his best promo since his comeback...Him saying WWF everytime> most shit on RAW


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

NXT need to attack Orton and Sheamus.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Van Hammer said:


> ......wow....what the fuck was the point????? truth ain't the champ no more. i hope ur all happy now


I feel kind of bad for him that he lost in his homestate. I guess he got the JR treatment.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Miz won the title back?
> 
> Oh dear God, they're gonna go "random" with the MITB pick again. Fuck. fpalm


They probably give it to McIntyre.

Jeff Hardy was going to win the MITB while still Intercontinental Champion, wasn't he?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

So its Ok for Orton to talk about kicking peoples brains in then WWE?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

MIZ. <3

And wtf, Randy is _so_ gonna get jumped by Nxt now so he "can't compete" or something.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I wonder if Miz would have still won the US Championship tonight if Daniel Bryan was still around. This just seems like a sudden change, especially when R-Truths title reign was so short and pointless.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Orton is neXt.


Oh. Man.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i actually think ryder is growing on me, but its not his time for a title yet. but i feel he should keep being pushed, but i also feel he needs a new attire.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Royal Pains? Yeah, this segment is a _Royal Pain _in my ass.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm marking the fuck out that Miz is US champion again, even though this does mean someone else is winning MITB.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Every week with King: "I love that show", "I love that guy", "I love that song". "I love that artist."


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

what's up with ryder's one legged pants, is he trying to be zach gowen or something?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bella Whores


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

bella slutssss


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Klebold said:


> NXT need to attack Orton and Sheamus.


this is what I'm thinking


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bella Whores


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like the return of Captain Insano to me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> By that logic, they both could, but they won't unless they drop their titles.
> 
> Kofi's on the poster too, so that's too obvious.
> 
> Watch the WWE screw up and give it to somebody like Mcintyre like they were probably going to do at WrestleMania until they decided it was too obvious and picked Swagger.


Forgot kofi was on the poster, Mcintyre is a possibility but of course no one would really care.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Shocking, the Bella Twins are backstage with the guest host.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Mark Feuerstein's going to get some twin action tonight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and the show comes to a screeching halt


ah,..the Whora Twins...TM


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

They are *so damn hot. *


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it me or are the Bellas addopting a *slut* gimmick?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bella Sluts, and holy hell look at the snout on that guy! Huge!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Maybe if they were pretty, or had some personality, or could wrestle, they would be alright."

My girlfriend talking about the Bellas.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice plug brah


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DiBiase is a complete joke now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh my gawd, Ted is so over with the crowd.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I actually like Royal Pains too but I feel that RAW and Royal Pains should never cross paths.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Bella Whores


Dibiase!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

How can they keep doing the same thing with these guest hosts 
week in and week out. 
When will it stop??


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, The Bella Twins and Lawler sure do have the time to LOVE EVERYTHING ON TELEVISION.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank God for Ted Dibease.

That's a first.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Is Ted hurt , how come he never wrestles?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I wanna see Bret laid out in the back


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

-Randy to get beaten by N.
-Wade Barrett to go to F4W

-*(OPTIONAL)* Daniel Bryan to enter F4W by taking Wade Barrett's place.
-Or, Daniel Bryan to RETURN tonight to beat down RKO.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Urgh, Big Show back on Raw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted is on so i'm happy again!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This guy can cut a fucking promo!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Ted is simply…useless with being in all of these guest hosts segments..


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> Is it me or are the Bellas addopting a *slut* gimmick?


It's not just you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> Is it me or are the Bellas addopting a *slut* gimmick?


I don't think its a gimmick.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ted DiBiase learned the Orton glare.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd so bang the Bellas...

And the guest host is more charismatic than Ted Jr.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Is Ted hurt , how come he never wrestles?


He had a concussion, but I think he's been cleared to compete.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Calm down, dude. Calm down...


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

More brutal guest host spots. Gosh, I can't wait for this nonsense to end.

The Bellas are amazing.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

LMAO!!! Who is this guest host? Im kinda liking this guy


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Virgil to wrestle? :lmao


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Uh, no thanks. I'll pass on that match.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

That guest-host is trying to act like Josh from Drake and Josh when he has a big spaz.

Oh man, Big Slow is wrestling.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RetepAdam. said:


> They probably give it to McIntyre.
> 
> Jeff Hardy was going to win the MITB while still Intercontinental Champion, wasn't he?


Yay, what a treat. Because SmackDown! isn't a total disaster NOW...

Jeff Hardy was going to win it but Jeff Hardy is Jeff Hardy and Miz is Miz. Jeff Hardy was ludicrously over. Besides, Jeff could've dropped the IC title and then won the WHC. I know Miz can do it too, but nobody's won the MITB while holding a championship and Hardy was IC champion for months while Miz just won it back.

Well, that ruins a lot.


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

What did I just watch?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Main Event??


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

the guest host thing has totally ruined this show


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

He's like Rob Schneider meets Zack Ryder.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

He ice skated?

Wanker.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Is Ted hurt , how come he never wrestles?


Because of dumbass promos.

U WANT NEW CAR
I PAY U FOR TAKE MY BAGS LOL



Whatever though.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm....people tell me I didn't just see who I thought I saw...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CAN WE GET A little SELLING JOHN CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Bella Twins walk away from the guest host?!?

What a swerve. Who's writing this show, Vince Russo?


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

cena looks skinny for some reason.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> I was wondering why my page was freaking out.


sorry I was caught up in the heat of the moment


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena, who doesn't look like he's hurt at all? just a lil pissed? wtf!?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

"Next time you catch me...much more impressive!" 
Show rocks!
What the hell are they doing to DiBiase, he's looking stupider (aware it's not actually a word) by the week.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Turrible


----------



## Bishop54 (Dec 16, 2007)

Superman Cena sure recovered quickly. :cuss:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

And there's mild mannered Clark Kent, ready to step inside that phone booth and YOU KNOW what happens next!!

I kid, I kid, Cena marks.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena's about to bust a cap in this bitch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would'nt it be so awesome if Cena comes out and introduces the newly hired Bryan Danielson, i think everyone would go freaking crazy with excitement.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Cena, who doesn't look like he's hurt at all? just a lil pissed? wtf!?


You could see him limping a bit.

Least I did.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yay, what a treat. Because SmackDown! isn't a total disaster NOW...
> 
> Jeff Hardy was going to win it but Jeff Hardy is Jeff Hardy and Miz is Miz. Jeff Hardy was ludicrously over. Besides, Jeff could've dropped the IC title and then won the WHC. I know Miz can do it too, but nobody's won the MITB while holding a championship and Hardy was IC champion for months while Miz just won it back.
> 
> Well, that ruins a lot.


How about Wade Barrett to get back his title shot by winning MITB?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

The middle portion of that guest host promo was shit (but that is due to writing)

The guy IS a very good actor. And i got a chuckle or two out of that ... so I mildly approve.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Cena will deMAND Bret to give them NXT Rooks contracts so he can fight them in a wrestling match.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

at least this mark guy seems to be having fun. that segment was alright


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Yay, what a treat. *Because SmackDown! isn't a total disaster NOW...*
> 
> Jeff Hardy was going to win it but Jeff Hardy is Jeff Hardy and Miz is Miz. Jeff Hardy was ludicrously over. Besides, Jeff could've dropped the IC title and then won the WHC. I know Miz can do it too, but nobody's won the MITB while holding a championship and Hardy was IC champion for months while Miz just won it back.
> 
> Well, that ruins a lot.


In a way they can do it before they make the switch in october, that's if they are serious about making him a main event contender.


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

i hope cena don't run down to the ring


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena looked like he was limping a bit or he had something up his ass dont know hoping is selling thought


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Cena, who doesn't look like he's hurt at all? just a lil pissed? wtf!?


Selling effect I suppose??


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

(canadaian feed) wow morrison spun around so he would get ropebreaked... what a flaw.


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually thought the backstage skit with Show, Mark Feuerstein and DiBiase was funny.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> You could see him limping a bit.
> 
> Least I did.


He was stretchered out last week, i'd expect more than just limping!


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

The comedy segment was entertaining. Much better guest host than usually. Could have done without the match though...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cena ftw! 


Offcially a Cena mark


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

BREAK DOWN THE WALLS


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> How about Wade Barrett to get back his title shot by winning MITB?


Still doesn't have a contract at the moment.

Jericho wrestling.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

break the walls dooooooooooown


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

jericho needs to drug big shows burrito.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YAY!!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

miz as champ, that's, that's... AWESOMMMMMMMMEEEEEE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jericho vs Cena?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The only guest host i've liked so far is Trish Stratus!
Here comes Jericho!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

Cena vs Jericho


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jericho should still be on Smackdown.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Jericho vs Bourne. I'm happy no matter who wins. Although Jericho could do a *real* Liontamer in this match


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

RAW
IS
JERICHO


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Two jobbers facing off.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Jericho vs. Bourne.

I guess they're serious about giving him a bit of a push.

Interesting to see both him and Ryder moving up the card after their feud. You don't see that often nowadays.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jericho putting Bourne over....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jericho jobbing to Bourne will be fun to watch.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

If Jericho loses to Bourne I riot.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow Bourne has a cool entrance


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shit dont tell me there gonna have Evan go over Jericho.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Baby oil or sunsreen, who will win?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho Vs. Bourne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

Air Bourne


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

OMG Y2J vs. Evan Bourne!? Dream match up.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

bourne better job


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

A shooting star that is. Lame.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

time for jericho to job to bourne


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh no...Jericho-about-to-job-to-Evan-Bourne sense tingling


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Okay, there is no way Daniel Bryan was "released". 

Guaranteed. Justin Roberts sounds FINE. Like any other day.


Also, Y2J better give this guy a Codebreaker.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHO THE F CARES COLE!
I like Bournes tights.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

With Evan's recent semi-push, I wouldn't be surprised to see him beat Jericho here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ColeStar said:


> How about Wade Barrett to get back his title shot by winning MITB?


That's RETARDED. He already HAD a title shot, why would you make ONE main eventer when you can make TWO?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The Clique said:


> Jericho should still be on Smackdown.


Agreed.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Am i the only one who finds Bourne boring now?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Lmao, Jericho looks like a GIANT compared to Bourne.


Bourne will win I think.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho lost to Bourne, i wouldn't mind either as i'm a fan of both!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

(canadian feed) I am falling asleep for orton's promo.


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

anyone notice... Jason Alexander [George from Seinfield] lookalike in the front row


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jericho released lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

go to ROH Jericho lol


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Chris Jericho choking Bourne on the ropes ... 
He getting fired??


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> Am i the only one who finds Bourne boring now?


I've always found Bourne boring.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Christ, they need to stop talking about the wrestlers, and start callnig the match. Awful, awful commentary.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

They're really trying to put Bourne over it seems.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Half-assed Codebreaker.

Bourne kicks out.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

kicked out of the codebreaker :O


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

That count looked very slow from the ref.

Wtf disqualified for that? That's so retarded.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Okay, there is no way Daniel Bryan was "released".
> 
> Guaranteed. Justin Roberts sounds FINE. Like any other day.
> 
> ...


Fuck the Codebreaker. Bourne's small enough for Jericho to do a Liontamer.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WHO KICKS OUT OF A CODEBREAKER





Ugh, here comes the W for Bourne.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Did he just kick out of a Codebreaker?????


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol @ Pyro's sig! I love it!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

They are doing something with Jericho but i dont know what it is, and no its not jobbing.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Richard™ said:


> anyone notice... Jason Alexander [George from Seinfield] lookalike in the front row


Oh snap!
I thought it was him and yadda yadda yadda it wasn't


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bourne vs. Jericho at F4W?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with the DQ. Good call.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow. They couldn't even give Bourne a win there?

At least he'll hit the SSP.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bourne got bitch slapped.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

for almost hitting the ref...really


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bourne makes Jericho look huge!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Jericho DQed.

Bourne wins.

And Bourne gets the upper hand after the match.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope this losing streak leads to something amazing


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuckin' Matt Sydal.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lolwtf?? That was the most pussified dq I've ever seen.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Klebold said:


> They're really trying to put Bourne over it seems.


SEEEEE, dis is prooth dat danielsen iz nawt gawn


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looked like a botched finish. Bourne was probably supposed to get to the ropes, but wasn't close enough to reach.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

They must be doing some kind of "Jericho snaps" storyline.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Beautiful Air Bourne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone else notice how Bourne makes the same noises as Hornswoggle when he wrestles?

Sick Shooting Star Press.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> They are doing something with Jericho but i dont know what it is, and no its not jobbing.


Looks like the MVP losing streak push where he loses until the crowd starts caring about him for a face turn.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> That's RETARDED. He already HAD a title shot, why would you make ONE main eventer when you can make TWO?


3 MITB PPV will have 2 MITB one for RAW, One For Smackdown (Source: Lordsofpain)


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Derek said:


> Looked like a botched finish. Bourne was probably supposed to get to the ropes, but wasn't close enough to reach.


Didn't Jericho intentionally pull him away from the ropes though? He was pretty close before that.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess now we find out about Danielson, though I am not hopeful at all


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Fuckin' Matt Sydal.


How does he work?!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena is going to shoot on Danielson being released.. OH SHI-


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

He looks like he broke a rib off that finisher.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Here comes Cena into the ring with his sad face, to talk all sad, and then he's going to YELL AND HIS VOICE WILL CRACK SLIGHTLY.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Liniert said:


> kicked out of the codebreaker :O


now who's super


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

sweeeeet XD

Y2J got airbourned haha


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Derek said:


> Looked like a botched finish. Bourne was probably supposed to get to the ropes, but wasn't close enough to reach.


:lmao yeah kicking out of the codebreaker was a wtf moment.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm happy for Bourne's push, hopefully it continues for awhile.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Anyone else notice how Bourne makes the same noises as Hornswoggle when he wrestles?


Damn, that's just wrong


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They must be doing some kind of "Jericho snaps" storyline.


There just jobbing Jericho


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

ahhh randy's going to be out hurt and jericho is being misused real bad. this suxs


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love Charles Barkley.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I remember someone posting that Jericho & Bourne should feud. Looks like its gonna happen.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Here comes Cena into the ring with his sad face, to talk all sad, and then he's going to YELL AND HIS VOICE WILL CRACK SLIGHTLY.


lol. Yeah that's usually how it goes.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Why does Cole jizz over air bourne every week?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> I remember someone posting that Jericho & Bourne should feud. Looks like its gonna happen.


I'm all for it. They need to do something with these 2.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jericho lost 4 matches in two weeks.lol


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

(canadian feed) if dibiase is trying to be like his father, I think he should grow out a gotee like his dad, right now he is generic_jobber2


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Percy Watson!
OH YEAH!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Morcombe said:


> sweeeeet XD
> 
> Y2J got airbourned haha


Ain't no shame in that!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Here comes Cena into the ring with his sad face, to talk all sad, and then he's going to YELL AND HIS VOICE WILL CRACK SLIGHTLY.


SO FUCKING ExCITING!!!!!

:side:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh shiznit. Here comes the pain.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNOSELL!!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

CeNation


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go, hopefully he mentions bryan.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

erm, did i just hear the crowd pop BEFORE cenas music hit?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

make way for the hate..Cena's here


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

That's right Cena. Time to sell.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

No signs of last weeks beating then.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Still standing 
you can't stop him!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena scanning the crowd for some snatch.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

feed just died 

wtf is show doing on raw?


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes NXT Season 2... hopefully Alex & Kaval wrestling tommorrow


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cole mentioned 8 people..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What WWE is do with Jericho, TNA should do the same with Jerrett


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Cena scanning the crowd for some snatch.


:lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

no selling?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

OKay this could be interesting or it can turn into cena screaming for 5 minutes


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol 
Cena obviously 100% fine after getting beat down by 8 guys for 10 mins


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> feed just died
> 
> wtf is show doing on raw?


Promoting Royal Pains and is in a match later.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> feed just died
> 
> wtf is show doing on raw?


OMG you are not gonna believe it!!!!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena looks sad!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Cena to bring up Bryan is what I predict. Could be wrong, but wouldn't be surprised at all tbh.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> Why does Cole jizz over air bourne every week?


He's just happy that he remembers the name of the move.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> That's RETARDED. He already HAD a title shot, why would you make ONE main eventer when you can make TWO?


I don't actually believe it will happen, just throwing out the suggestion. To be honest I have no idea who will win MITB. Most of the main potential choices are unpalatable to me.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

So Cena's method of selling is to move a litle slower?

Good shit.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

Hope I look that good after an 8 man beating


----------



## deets (Jan 18, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Cena scanning the crowd for some snatch.


hahahahaha.......


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

:C
Cena sad face.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Here comes Cena into the ring with his sad face, to talk all sad, and then he's going to YELL AND HIS VOICE WILL CRACK SLIGHTLY.


I wish I could +rep you again for this. :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

God Cena sounds so mono.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

And just like that...WWE drops a great angle with NXT. Fuck you WWE

BTW, Cena no selling is horrible...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I wonder what Vince and co would do if Cena broke kayfabe and said what he really felt about Danielson, trying to get him back in the WWE?

I'd probably mark for Cena for the first time in my life.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

CENA SAD


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Tell them you want Danielson back !
DO IT


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol group of radicals


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> OMG you are not gonna believe it!!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Makes you wonder how someone achieved sending the Undertaker into a "vegetative state" if last week's beatdown leaves Cena with barely a scratch. My guess is someone detonated a nuke in Undertaker's nutsack.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Please mention Bryan ray:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

FIRE CENA! HE SAID RADICALZ! REMINDS ME OF BENOIT! THE HORROR! THE HORROR!


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

did anyone else catch king say jericho has never lost on raw in back to back weeks? hasnt he lost the last four or five at least? and Cena blows same thing over and over again


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Cena will ask Bret Hart to rehire Daniel Bryan


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

This group of Radicalz? :shocked:

Cena to get fired for a Chris Benoit reference.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Germ Incubator said:


> He's just happy that he remembers the name of the move.


hahaha


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Holy Shit! Radicalz mention. Chris Ben... Eddie Gue... Perry Saturn? Is he leading the group?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Derek said:


> Looked like a botched finish. Bourne was probably supposed to get to the ropes, but wasn't close enough to reach.


Dude your sig is fucking awesome man!!! haha:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh no! I'm getting sleepy!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ColeStar said:


> I don't actually believe it will happen, just throwing out the suggestion. To be honest I have no idea who will win MITB. Most of the main potential choices are unpalatable to me.


Well, I'm hoping that Vince McMahon will just come out and say that Bret isn't allowed to fire Barrett because he's not letting the first season of NXT go to waste, and Barrett has a guaranteed contract and title match. I don't know what they're doing though.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, tell them about the petition for us!

IWC.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Calling them radicals :shocked: You can't say that, people might be reminded of 'He who must not be named'


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here comes the screaming.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Crank if up Cena Crank it up 
here he comes lol
louder


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

And the angle is over. 
Great ...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena must be PMSing.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> FIRE CENA! HE SAID RADICALZ! REMINDS ME OF BENOIT! THE HORROR! THE HORROR!


As long as he keeps his hands off the chosen one, Justin Roberts.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMGZ SACRED GROUND~!!!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jericho has always been a pretty good match caller, and Bourne can sell and do spots with the best of them...

Great chemistry between the two. Hoping they feud.

Pretty damn good pop for Cena.

Ugh...Sad moping Cena. Closely reaching Screaching voice point. GOD --- Is this a fucking State of the Union address?

They need to tweak Cena's character --- someway somehow...


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Sacred Ground?

Oh boy...


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dear God, Cena's pandering to the crowd gets on my tits. Just cut the fucking promo, christ.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LMFAO.

Cena putting them over as some sort of terrorist faction.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Being thrown out of Raw is worse than going to jail according to John Cena


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This is just complete bullshit....


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Jericho gets a gig as a gameshow host, and then gets buried the following weeks after....hmmm.

Vince REALLY hates it when people do stuff outside of the WWE doesn't he? I dont know why, you'd think he'd like the promotion.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I didn't see this type of promo coming.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena demands them to finish it?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty sure assualt is not a misdemeanour Cena.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Danielson has nothing to lose, so...


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

HERE THEY COME


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH YEAH!!!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

cena is so damn sexy in his orange shirt + cap, I wonder if he wears it at home


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

YUP YUP YUP


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I want cena to get his ass beat againnn


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

thank god


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

OH thank God! He's not going to press charges. I love that they always maintain that part of kayfabe lol.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So much for them being gone.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here it comes! NXT is here!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh damn! Yessss!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?!?!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL NXT ROOKIES GONNA FEEL THE COBRA


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

UH OH , NXT is back ... and they REFUSE to wear pants


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao jobber squad


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Justin Gabriel, Michael Tarver, et al jump the barricade.

Security does nothing.

And here come random midcarders!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh now everyone comes out to help.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Shouldn't security be stopping them?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

we want Austin!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Calling them radicals :shocked: You can't say that, people might be reminded of 'He who must not be named'


Lord Voldemort?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A ruckus!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BRAWL!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Danielson save us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Santino?!

Oh lord, NXT rookies, you're fucked now.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Seriously? Santino?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

LAWLER LAWL


What the hell? Regal? Santino?



THIS BRAWL LOOKS AWESOME REMINDS ME OF OL' RAW IS WAR


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

and NXT gets buried


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

IT'S FUCKING ON!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao What a motley crew to try and help Cena.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Cena ain't pressing charges???????????? thats not a good message



FIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGHT


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

santino and regal, now thats random


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

rookies better win this


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HOLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYY FUCKCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Mr. King!

Regal face turn!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OOOOOOHHHH, Santino, Look out now!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

ORTON


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God this is lame.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE pro's united!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

this is awesome XD


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So I guess Orton is fine?


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone else see Santino kicking ass?


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Isnt this what should have happened last Monday?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG!!!! lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SHEAMUS WITH A PIPE AND DANIELSON GETS FIRED FOR A TIE...


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, Orton really isn't injured. Hmm. This is awesome though.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

God I wish the Final Countdown would start playing and Danielson would come out


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

ITS SO VIOLENT STOP IT ! OH NOES !!
I'M NEVER BUYING A MATELL TOY AGAIN


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Uh, Bourne, you were just selling like no other 5 minutes ago...:no:

Uh, Randy --- you are supposed to be hurting ... leave and rest up

GLAD TO SEE FACES AND HEELS OUT THERE AGAINST the rooks


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This is so epic. Yet I feel sorry for Danielson who can't be apart of this.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

holy shit this angle is getting really good.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh man, how much would I love Danielson to have an Austin moment right now.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

RUN, MIZARK, RUN!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL JR insulted cole, "well, you don't know how a computer works." (in regards to last week's voting)

Bourne to Job, baby!!!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Love it_


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And this couldn't happen last week?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wowwww wtf really good way to stop their momentum


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, this is getting a little crazy.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

THIS IS FUCKING GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

OK where were all these WWE superstars last week when the ring was getting torn apart?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Fuck, now they make the NXT guys look like shit and pussies. Thanks WWE..FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Actually chased out of the arena lol!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Sheamus and his pipe.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

lol at everyone outrunning Henry.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao at santino walking


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

choking people with ties = bad
hitting people with pipe = good


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lame.


----------



## SheamusSaidFella (Jun 3, 2010)

lol at Henry trying to run


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mark can't Run


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

if santino was chasing me i'd run like hell too


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

i loved that.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

I hope Cena's orange shirt didn't get thorn in the brawl


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD Santino standing out there. Don't let him be on Security Duty


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

I was hoping the entire ROH roster was gunna run down there.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

They should have saved the uprising from Raw guys until they had asserted their dominance more imo


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

That runaway was stupid.


"OH NO ITS SANTINO!!!!! RUNN!!!!!"


And Mark Henry was running right next to them, damn, at least have a shove or something.


Hopefully they'll be back.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

alejbr4 said:


> santino and regal, now thats random


If it was a legit fight I'd want Regal beside me!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

NXT = Buried.

amirite?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Striker said:


> SHEAMUS WITH A PIPE AND DANIELSON GETS FIRED FOR A TIE...


GREAT FUCKING POINT!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

No fuck this
this is exactly wat i fear was gonna happen


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, I'm hoping that Vince McMahon will just come out and say that Bret isn't allowed to fire Barrett because he's not letting the first season of NXT go to waste, and Barrett has a guaranteed contract and title match. I don't know what they're doing though.


I'd rather not see Vince back on TV for a while. I think his Mr McMahon character requires an even longer rest. Need Barrett to get his contract and title shot back ASAP though.

This angle just took a turn for the worse tonight, having the NXT rookies run out of the arena by Santino does absolutely nothing to help.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

STREET JUSTICE! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Striker said:


> SHEAMUS WITH A PIPE AND DANIELSON GETS FIRED FOR A TIE...


Too bad Danielson couldn't wait until he won the WWE Championship to choke somebody.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

marked for sheamus lmao


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

That was kinda weak. The storyline started off with a bang and now it's just whimpering.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark Henry wasn't chasing the rookies, he was running towards the buffet tables.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

As If they just zoomed in on Jericho choking Bourne with the rope.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I so wanted Danielson to come out and destroy everything. I even could've lived with an RKO frenzy from Orton. That was ok though, aside from the fact that they got run off by fucking Santino. I mean, really? Orton, Sheamus, Edge, Bourne, Henry, I can live with. But Lawler and Santino? Please. That's kind of a step backward.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> So I guess Orton is fine?


WWE Booking 101 ...

2 guys (Bourne and Orton) selling an injury/match less than ten minutes ago ...

And kicking whoever's bloody ass the next...


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> That runaway was stupid.
> 
> 
> "OH NO ITS SANTINO!!!!! RUNN!!!!!"
> ...


haha 
well they didn't know who was chasing 
but you're right


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

markiz2001 said:


> choking people with ties = bad
> hitting people with pipe = good


lol apparently ... nothing like some good ol fashion hypocrisy


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Oi Oi, chasin them fellas outta the building I did!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

markiz2001 said:


> choking people with ties = bad
> hitting people with pipe = good


Shut yer mouth, fellah.

WWE fail.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Jericho/Bourne is looking good, jericho is having some good bumps.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well that fizzled out quickly.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

WAIT WAIT WAIT....So Danielson gets fired for a tie but Shame-ass can carry a pipe????


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Mark Henry wasn't chasing the rookies, he was running towards the buffet tables.


 :lmao


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

'lmao


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Pretty much now NXT look horribly booked, weak and pathetic.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> NXT = Buried.
> 
> amirite?


no..fights aren't one sided..they got a shot in..raw got a shot in..right now it's even


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

That was lame


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OMGZ!!!!!!! NXT ARE NOW FOREVER BURIED! THIS ANGLE SUX!111111!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

lol at all the people mad at the network getting beat up. that's how a feud works, every week one side one-ups the other.


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

I thought Santino was gonna get crash by a car, standing out in the open like that...


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Why are people saying NXT looks weak? There was what, 3 former world champions and the current world champion in there, a 400 pound man and a few others. Jeez.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, so not only is Danielson gone, but they managed to make the NXT rookies look like cowardly pussies.

Keep up the good work, WWE!


----------



## vrsiick (Jun 13, 2010)

NXT needs to recruit the season 2 rookies so they can have a bigger group.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Didn't long to neuter the NXT guys....jeez.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

why doesnt sercurity stop those NXT guys ruining the show and hurting Cena


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

god I miss JR


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gAHbd-W05g


this should have happened , with danielson coming out


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

why would people say theere buried when they got attacked just like they attacked last week and i could be wrong but werent they even outnumbered tonight


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love how everyone says the rookines are buried or should have won this week, it's only just started.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> OMGZ!!!!!!! NXT ARE NOW FOREVER BURIED! THIS ANGLE SUX!111111!!!!!!!!


Hahaha, gotta love the IWC.


I can't wait for them to come back tonight during the Main Event or post to it, and everyone starts flipping.


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

guess they are going with an invasion angle now maybe Brett will declare danielson the winner and all will be right


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

That was exactly how it should be. As much as I love the Nxt faction, they HAVE to have some sort of resistance or it would turn into NWO 15.0. I can bet NxT will have a vicious sneak attack to end the show. It's only the start of the second hour.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

What do people want?

Last week people were complaining because the Raw Roster didn't make the save at the end of the show. This week they do and now it means that the NXT guys are weak and have been buried? Make your fucking mind up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't really care for that.
It looked real stupid with Henry running right beside them.

If all of this is over now, I'm going to be so pissed!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Caesar WCWR said:


> That was kinda weak. The storyline started off with a bang and now it's just whimpering.


Totally agree.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Richard™ said:


> I thought Santino was gonna get crash by a car, standing out in the open like that...


and then danielson rolls down the window and goes "looks like you should have... *puts on sunglasses* looked both ways"


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Of course they'll look weak against WWE Superstars, they're "rookies".


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

KingCrash said:


> Well that fizzled out quickly.


not 2 get off topic but whos the guy in ur sig....hes pretty awesome...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Santino looked like a serious competitor.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ok, so in the remainder of Raw they still need to establish more matches for Fatal 4-Way (it's like they completely forgot that they need to fill the card) and I need to see the Uso's in their first match.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

NXT was outnumbered anyway..

Cena, Orton, Edge, Sheamus, Bourne, King, Regal, Marella, Henry


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, the first time in a decade that Lawler was on the winning side of a fight. Shocker.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> no..fights aren't one sided..they got a shot in..raw got a shot in..right now it's even


Did you miss the part where Mark Henry chased them out of the building?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"Rivalries were put aside tonight"

Except for Edge spearing Orton, right?


----------



## Jerichoholico (Jan 31, 2010)

Its a real sheme. 

The WWE had a HUGE storyline last week and one now..

Happy WWE vs. angry rookies.

Cena was so awfully beaten and only got a.. Night off.

..

Still I want to know why last week no one came out and tonight they did.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

FELLA!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

vrsiick said:


> NXT needs to recruit the season 2 rookies so they can have a bigger group.


i wouldnt be surprised if they do that, isn't bragging rights still a ppv....could be a setup


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fella!!!!!


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

Ahh, had to make sure Sheamus stayed heel... -.-


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HE SAID FELLA *markout*


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

If I was gonna take out John Cena, it'd be me? 
HUH??


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I can see Sheamus really doing well as a babyface. Off the record, sure, but I think he'll be a huge star for the next 10 years.


Oh yes, Divas. :yum:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

That's right Fella!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> Did you miss the part where Mark Henry chased them out of the building?


They actually came from behind Mark and passed him :lmao


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

FELLA!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Diva match next I suppose.


----------



## sorean (Sep 14, 2007)

hopefully they have the nxt keep striking at the raw roster and take 1 out on each attack without them losing any.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

For fuck sake Josh don't piss off Sheamus fella!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Pretty much now NXT look horribly booked, weak and pathetic.


New drinking game , every time Mr Every Night Complains about something you do a shot.
1st person to not die of alcohol poison wins. Go


Cena and the Jobbers sounds like a awesome 50's doo *** group


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

please no divas match,.. you are gonna kill a really hot crowd


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Holy shit, the Bellas looked nice last week.

I still don't get why Divas can't be thrown over the top rope. They could do it like five years ago. :no:


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> FELLA!


damnit you beat me to it, fella


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> and then danielson rolls down the window and goes "looks like you should have... *puts on sunglasses* looked both ways"


:agree:


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Danielson should have came out and gave all the NXT guys stunners


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I expected RAW to massacre those guys, but Sheamus coming in and looking like he didn't know what to do was sorta... eh, whatever. I hope there is another big fight in the end. Would be great if it was more hard-hitting and brutal, but I wouldn't count on it. 

Fuck, Eve. Sexy!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

After tonight WWE pretty much ended the NXT angle. Sucks but oh well, time to move on.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Tissues? Check.

:side:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LMAO at Mr king: "that....felt.....great" 




We'll see NXT again tonight


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

They can turn every raw wrestler face over this nxt angle


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

I want eve to smell my stinky sack.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eve looks great.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

SHE LOOKS GOOD TO ME...

The piss break signal.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

hinton9 said:


> What do people want?
> 
> Last week people were complaining because the Raw Roster didn't make the save at the end of the show. This week they do and now it means that the NXT guys are weak and have been buried? Make your fucking mind up.


I never wanted anyone to make the save last week. Frankly, I would be happy to see the NXT guys dominate the pros every single week - it's illogical I know, but it would entertain me.

The last shot with Santino seemingly chasing them out did not look good at all.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

I would do so many illegal things to Eve's body. Wow ...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

That wasn't buried for fuck sake!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They're really gonna call them radicals? After ALL this shit about not doing anything even remotely similar to anyting Chris Benoit ever did?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Josh Matthews job. Ask a question _everyone_ knows the answer to, _get_ the obvious answer, stare off into the distance.

Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Swag said:


> LMAO at Mr king: "that....felt.....great"


Sounded like he was having an orgasm.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Eve could not be more annoying
Gail Kim could not be hotter <333333333


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, dead crowd for Gail Kim.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

the pop for Gail is ear deafening


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok, this can't be the last time we see the nxt world order tonight. Who else expects them to interfere in the sheamus vs orton match tonight


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

The Diva division is awful these days. holy shit


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

it was suppose to happen. next got the upper hand last week this week it was wwe...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Striker said:


> They actually came from behind Mark and passed him :lmao


to be fair Mark thought the segment was over and he was trying to stop the taco truck from leaving.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

GAIL KIM!

Oh, it's a tag match.

She probably won't even get in the ring or will take the pin.

OHSHIT, she's in the Divas Championship Fatal Four-Way.

::glances at sig anxiously::

Wow, Alicia Fox looks fucking incredible.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm happy Gail Kim gets a title shot.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fatal 4 Way Divas match?

Botchamania material right there.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

In the old days, this would be the equalizer and the furthering of a great angle.

Nowadays, it's "getting buried."

Two things have become unbelievably clear:

1) You "buried" people are complete morons.

2) There are NO clear answers in this angle. Not about the NXT rookies, not about Wade Barrett, not about Bryan Danielson. We have NO answers. WWE is actually booking in their old style, and they're going to make you wait, just like in the old days where angles took time, required detail, and required you to have a long attention span.

Danielson's release, at this point, can be taken with about as much credibility as Barrett's.

Looking forward to see where this angle is going.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Maryse is a walking orgasm :side:


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

wow, cena no selling. vintage cena. Still love him though, best main eventer back stage.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they would rather have a crap filled diva fatal four way at the ppv instead of a US title fatal four way.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Maryse is the only diva that gets any reaction it appears.



:yum:


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

damn i want to just fuck maryse with every fiber in my body. Shes like protein itself.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> After tonight WWE pretty much ended the NXT angle. Sucks but oh well, time to move on.





I'm sure NXT comes out later tonight anyway


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> After tonight WWE pretty much ended the NXT angle. Sucks but oh well, time to move on.


Pessimist much? I'm not sure how one group turning the tables on another ends an angle, but maybe that's just me?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

rwojhgoiernjhioperjho0ier4 jhgeirjh 9erpjh0934uhj430hj 3409g 340gj4389

Maryse soooooooooooooooooo hottttttttttttt


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't now whose breasts to oggle first


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

So.... we have the white vs. black vs. Hispanic vs. Asian battle for race supremacy on Sunday.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Eve could not be more annoying












Are you sure about that? :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I know fueds arent one sided but when u have "rookies" u need them to go over and get the upper hand, so they look strong. This is BS it feels like the angle is done.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Klebold said:


> Wow, dead crowd for Gail Kim.





BattlePiggy said:


> the pop for Gail is ear deafening


Nobody in the crowd watches Superstars.

All they see her in on RAW are pointless tag matches and battle royals.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Liking Alicia's ass in that skirt.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

EvoLution™;8516835 said:


> In the old days, this would be the equalizer and the furthering of a great angle.
> 
> Nowadays, it's "getting buried."
> 
> ...


I just wanted RAW to kick some more ass. Sheamus looking like fuck all and Santino, the resident comedy jobber, actually looking out of place was not a great way to sell it. I wanted RAW to kick those guys asses and make 'em sweat in anticipation the next time they do battle. I didn't see the hatred, unfortunately.

Guess I ask for too much carnage.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eve botched again.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> So.... we have the white vs. black vs. Hispanic vs. Asian battle for race supremacy on Sunday.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd run away from big Mark, infact I could walk on my hands and get away from him, but still, I'd avoid him...


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> I know fueds arent one sided but when u have "rookies" u need them to go over and get the upper hand, so they look strong. This is BS it feels like the angle is done.


No, it's just getting started. This is being booked properly, something we don't see a lot of anymore.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Typical diva finisher.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Because God forbid you make the hot tag, Eve.

Thanks for coming, Gail.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn. Sick neckbreaker.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

10/10 match would watch again


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Eve looking great tonight and getting the pin.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> So.... we have the white vs. black vs. Hispanic vs. Asian battle for race supremacy on Sunday.


and i would eat all 4 of em out....if batista didn't do it first.....


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Cole said it was the 'whole RAW locker room'

Fucking hell, Vince needs to sign some talent if thats the case


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> So.... we have the white vs. black vs. Hispanic vs. Asian battle for race supremacy on Sunday.


HAWT!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

A super short diva match is a fair trade for getting to see Maryse


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

haha king again "....he's like 6." and you always act like a 5 year old king.....


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol, Gail didn't even get into the match.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

i think you need to build up that these guys are dangerous and play off the scared and unknown because when you are scared you have no clue what will happen. as a kid that was why i liked undertakers story line, when they made him soft and the "American Badass" he became over the hill and his gig now is awful



hinton9 said:


> What do people want?
> 
> Last week people were complaining because the Raw Roster didn't make the save at the end of the show. This week they do and now it means that the NXT guys are weak and have been buried? Make your fucking mind up.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

That match was pointless.
But King was in hilarious "puppies" mode that match which helped.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Danielson's release, at this point, can be taken with about as much credibility as Barrett's.


How is that? The way they wrote Danielson off this angle, they never even HAD to mention that he was released, at all. There was no need, if this was a work we'd have just been hearing about it now. They just played it off like he can't show up anymore because he's against the rest of their ideals. 

It's clear that the door is open for a return but that's it, the man is gone for the time being. It's crystal clear.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

U.S. Title added to the "HUGE CARD" at Fatal Four-Way.

Miz vs. R-Truth.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Damn i want to just gush in maryse face.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Van Hammer said:


> and i would eat all 4 of em out....if batista didn't do it first.....


Would it put you off if big Dave got there first? I'm guessing none of them are virgins so fill your boots man


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well at least the US Title match isn't a four-way.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Glad I saw Eve. Don't care about the other three, TBH.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

So, pointless US title match where Miz will obviously retain ... ugh. Couldn't they have saved his win for the PPV?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena's in a match tonight. Way to f*cking no sell an injury


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh Miz vs Truth, would have rather had Morrison facing Miz since Miz screwed over Morrison in the match.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Wait, what? Wasn't it Orton vs Sheamus? Now it's a tag team match?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

ummmm they changed the me?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Virgil's WWE Return Match!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sure Maryse's outfits aren't TV-PG.

I wonder what Mattel has to say about those???

And God Bless her for it!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaand first channel-change of the night.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHA!
"You gotta look at the fine print in those WWE contracts."
Speaking to you Bryan Danielson!

And really?
He's going to fight?

And really?
They couldn't have just had the U.S. title on the ppv in the first place?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm hoping for Virgil's old shorts and possible beer belly.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

The guest host get more obscure every week.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

nice cena segment, is it coincidence that two of them are pros?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice Divas & US Title matches announced!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Cena's in a match tonight. Way to f*cking no sell an injury


Kinda like CM Punk did last week on Smackdown.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Uggh ... this Big Show match is going to kill this episode. Not that it isn't dead already ... 
After last week's NXT angle, I'm highly disinterested in today's show.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Virgil's WWE Return Match!


God bless this glorious night!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Glad I saw Eve. Don't care about the other three, TBH.


I only care about Gail. Kind of wish the WWE did.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

So the diva that's the best wrestler doesn't even get tagged into the match? Makes a lot of sense WWE.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand first channel-change of the night.


Make sure to tell us when you change back, shithead.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'm sure Maryse's outfits aren't TV-PG.
> 
> I wonder what Mattel has to say about those???
> 
> And God Bless her for it!!!


the lyrics to her theme arent too pg either

"why are you so beautiful?
why do you hurt me?
i feel naked
oh yessss
oh yesssss"


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, now the rookies have a grudge against everyone.

They'll be back.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I haven't been this excited for a Virgil match since Summerslam '91.

8*D


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> The guest host get more obscure every week.


He has a show on the same network that RAW comes on which gets almost the same ratings as RAW.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Will HD/Uso's make it onto the card?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

virus21 said:


> I only care about Gail. Kind of wish the WWE did.


They always talk about how Gail was once a Divas Champion.


That's about it.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> The guest host get more obscure every week.


I'm doing it next week!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still no Uso's? how the hell does wwe expect to get them over as dominant heel's if they never wrestle a match?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Kinda like CM Punk did last week on Smackdown.


Yeah, and that was only 24 hours after it happened! :side:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Can't wait to see the WRESTLING SUPERSTAR Virgil make his in-ring return. 8*D


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Sheamus should be fired for that pipe... how many kids have access to that?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> So.... we have the white vs. black vs. Hispanic vs. Asian battle for race supremacy on Sunday.





Van Hammer said:


> and i would eat all 4 of em out....if batista didn't do it first.....





alejbr4 said:


> HAWT!


Hurray for miscegenation. 



the-gaffer said:


> Would it put you off if big Dave got there first? I'm guessing none of them are virgins so fill your boots man


I would gladly put one in all of them. Fuck it, I would spitroast them with Batista as my tag partner. In fact, it would be especially awesome if he did the machineguns whilst hitting Alicia Fox from the back.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Everyone was running faster than Mark Henry :lmao 

Sorry Canadian feed iz slo n late


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> Would it put you off if big Dave got there first? I'm guessing none of them are virgins so fill your boots man


lmao...true. but its batista man, i would probably suck to them so i gotta go first....


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> How is that? The way they wrote Danielson off this angle, they never even HAD to mention that he was released, at all. There was no need, if this was a work we'd have just been hearing about it now. They just played it off like he can't show up anymore because he's against the rest of their ideals.
> 
> It's clear that the door is open for a return but that's it, the man is gone for the time being. It's crystal clear.


I know you enjoy stating your opinion as fact, but if it was crystal clear, there would be no speculation.

What WWE did tonight was ensure that the speculation continued. They gave us no answers.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Classsic ad?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> Will HD/Uso's make it onto the card?


I'm really hoping so, thats one of the most interesting things on RAW at the moment


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Amunti said:


> Uggh ... this Big Show match is going to kill this episode. Not that it isn't dead already ...
> After last week's NXT angle, I'm highly disinterested in today's show.


Yeah? It's because the Big Show is in this match? Not because of Virgil? Or the guest host? :lmao



virus21 said:


> I only care about Gail. Kind of wish the WWE did.


This.



rcc said:


> So the diva that's the best wrestler doesn't even get tagged into the match? Makes a lot of sense WWE.


And also this.



BattlePiggy said:


> Make sure to tell us when you change back, *shithead*.


And to think, Seabs gave my account a warning for "personally attacking" another poster by calling him an "idiot".


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

PEDRO MORALES! He owned.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Lovin' the Pedro Morales-Don Muraco video!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> They always talk about how Gail was once a Divas Champion.
> 
> 
> That's about it.


That's funny because Gail has not won the Divas Championship! lol


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> I know you enjoy stating your opinion as fact, but if it was crystal clear, there would be no speculation.
> 
> What WWE did tonight was ensure that the speculation continued. They gave us no answers.


Correct!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Let's see the Usos!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> Hurray for miscegenation.
> 
> 
> 
> I would gladly put one in all of them. Fuck it, I would spitroast them with Batista as my tag partner. *In fact, it would be especially awesome if he did the machineguns whilst hitting Alicia Fox from the back.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao.

Out of rep for 24 hours.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Will HD/Uso's make it onto the card?


They sure as hell better. That angle has lost a bit of momentum because they didn't compete last week, so they have to do something this week.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Van Hammer said:


> lmao...true. but its batista man, i would probably suck to them so i gotta go first....


Nah, he probably has a small unit, roids will do that. You;ll be fine


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Edge and Sheamus teaming up again?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

HD/Uso's stuff plz but instead we get this stupid tag match.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pedro Morales = way too forgotten about. I bet no one would guess he's #4 for most combined days as WWE Champion.

On a sidenote, what do people see in Eve? Other than something that would be attractive if you stuck a paper bag over her head?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

They give more hype to an IC match that happened 25 years ago than they do today


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Can someone please give me a short recap of the night so far? Takes to long to read all 112 pages. Just came home from work.

Thnx


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

TAG TEAM MATCH SET


Oh fuck me, I thought to was going to be HD vs Uso's or the ME. LOL


It's just a time filler.


----------



## Jerichoholico (Jan 31, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> In the old days, this would be the equalizer and the furthering of a great angle.
> 
> Nowadays, it's "getting buried."
> 
> ...


I hope you are right.

Maybe NXT PPV they turn it into a live or die for all the 8 rookies.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> The guest host get more obscure every week.


I consider myself quite an Americophile, and I have no idea who a lot of these guest hosts are.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope there is some interaction between Usos/Harts


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

That's Big Show's best friend? Wow ... facepalm ...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

MVT said:


> I don't know how much clearer you want it or it can be? Barrett explicitly said "you won't be seeing Daniel Bryan anymore". There is no more that could have possibly been said. He is completely written out of the storyline. If he were to return it would have to be far into the future.


why write him off against NXT though? They could have just said he as fired with the others.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

EvoLution™;8516955 said:


> On a sidenote, what do people see in Eve? Other than something that would be attractive if you stuck a paper bag over her head?


Same could be said for Maryse, except she doesn't have much of an ass as well. So you'd cover that as well, LITERAL STATEMENT?

Actually, that goes for Alicia and Gail as well. Don't find 'em appealing, physically. Gail is a decent wrestler, but she's become incredibly sloppy.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Because that seperate entrance was totally worth it.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

GET RID OF THIS GUEST HOST CRAP


URGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8516930 said:


> I know you enjoy stating your opinion as fact, but if it was crystal clear, there would be no speculation.
> 
> What WWE did tonight was ensure that the speculation continued. They gave us no answers.


There's speculation because people flat out DON'T want to believe that the IWC's golden boy is gone. It's as simple as that. This is not an opinion where I say "x talent is awesome and y talent sucks and if you disagree you're wrong", I'm dealing with a fact. The WWE has NEVER faked a release on their site, at least, not in that "this talent is gone, best of luck in their future endeavours" way that they write their official releases in.

They left the door open for a RETURN, that's all they did.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This guy has one of the most Jewish names I have heard since Fyvush Finkel.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> Pedro Morales = way too forgotten about. I bet no one would guess he's #4 for most combined days as WWE Champion.
> 
> *On a sidenote, what do people see in Eve? Other than something that would be attractive if you stuck a paper bag over her head?*




Ohhhhhhhhh not correct :lmao


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Can Ted get his own fucking music? Please??


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

get that black guy off my screen ffs


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> That's funny because Gail has not won the Divas Championship! lol


I'm pretty sure they called her a two-time Women's Champion a couple weeks ago on Superstars.

Maybe they were including her time at "a regional wrestling promotion in Florida."


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

leave it to Cole to know measurement of the male wrestlers chests


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh come on Virgil...


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

lahabe said:


> Can someone please give me a short recap of the night so far? Takes to long to read all 112 pages. Just came home from work.
> 
> Thnx


Bret Hart "fires" Barrett and the rookies. 
Crap Divas match.
Miz wins US title in Fatal 4 Way, rematch this Sunday vs R truth. 
Cena promo, rookies come out, Raw roster comes out and chases them out of the arena.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You'd think that million dollar belt would hurt with all those sharp edges


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

VIRGIL WITH THE POWERBOMB!!!


1.... 2.... 3...! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

they killed the crowd


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

This guest host's no Jon 'The Flame' Heder :no:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Iam so sick of these guest host i feel like kicking Vince in the balls for coming up with it, and then another kick for Danielson.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dibiase loved it.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Stink Face from Big Show?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Stinkface?


I think that's not PG appropriate. Fire Big SHow


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Holy hell, that chop was heard round the world!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> I consider myself quite an Americophile, and I have no idea who a lot of these guest hosts are.


It was one of the obligatory USA Network show promoting guest hosts that we get every now and then.

If they kept this up for long enough, we'd get Michael Weston and the dude from White Collar.

Why am I watching this? :no:

Stink Face for DiBiase.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

This just occurred to me ... Why is Big Show on Raw?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Dibiase loved it.


That lucky sod. :cussin:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

lahabe said:


> Can someone please give me a short recap of the night so far? Takes to long to read all 112 pages. Just came home from work.
> 
> Thnx


Wade Barrett said Bryan had remorse for his actions so he's kicked out of the group and "we won't see him again."

Hart fired Barrett.

Miz won the U.S. Title in a really good fatal 4way w/Truth, Ryder and Morrison.

Bourne beats Jericho by DQ but after the match hits Airbourne

Raw superstars chase NXT "Radicals" out of the arena.

Maryse is fuckin HOT


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Virgil just crapped his pants!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Bret Hart "fires" Barrett and the rookies.
> Crap Divas match.
> Miz wins US title in Fatal 4 Way, rematch this Sunday vs R truth.
> Cena promo, rookies come out, Raw roster comes out and chases them out of the arena.


Thank you


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Virgil for SVR2011.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I marked for Big Show palming Virgil's head.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmfao at virgil


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kinda think the NXT fight should've been last tonight...well, that is, unless they show up again.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Virgil can still take bumps
Truly a wrestling legend


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Ted needs his brother to get well as soon as possible so they can put that Fortunate Sons stable together, because this stuff he gets involved in every week on RAW is as nice to watch as bestiality porn.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This match is boring me to tears almost. Just get this over and done with please. fpalm


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao Virgil. Guy is probably feeling like Sid did when he faced The Undertaker and took a crapper while being Tombstoned.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Give me Weston or Caffrey!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO @ Virgil's scream :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Kinda think the NXT fight should've been last tonight...well, that is, unless they show up again.


Which is what I'm assuming.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE WORM!!!!!!!!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Lawler is a perv, he just says he enjoys watching maryse undress... wow, he's how old?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

W

O

R

M


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Vintage Worm!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

doctorj89 said:


> This just occurred to me ... Why is Big Show on Raw?


Because the show is on Thursday.

Holy shit, The Worm!!!...ish.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

im offended by some black guy getting a beat down from an overweight white man, its disgusting


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

VIRGIL BURIED!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and now King and Cole are back in there original mode...the two giggling jackasses...tm


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

He missed the leg/elbow drop? :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dude got the win with the worm!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

the worm! shades of scotty 2 hotty!


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

That was the worst ending ever ...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. The Worm to beat Virgil. Nostalgia overload.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I marked for the Worm!!!


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

lol, I like this guest host, I don't care what anyone says


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Buahahahaha!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol at jobbing to a 95lb actor


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

So the Worm can win this douchebag a match, but not Scotty 2 Hotty?

Fuck ths compay.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

wow, these divas even botch chops, they should replace these stupid pornstars with actual indy talent


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but I think I would have preferred to see the other dude from Royal Pains guest host. The stoner from Road Trip.

Virgil fired?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

What the hell did I just watch?

Guess it's the end for Virgil.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

BattlePiggy said:


> im offended by some black guy getting a beat down from an overweight white man, its disgusting


Send Mattel an email...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'LL TAKE THAT MONEY!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please let the Uso/HD rivalry continue next.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Money-bukkake.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

He just went old school right there!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I just noticed Cole has yet to say vintage tonight


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey look more Gimmick Infringement from Sonny Boy!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

$100 bill in Virgil's mouth.

I was about to say that I would mark if he came back, took it out, and replaced it with a 20.

That was almost as good though.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Shit , he can put $100 in my mouth , I've done worse for less


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

why does raw gettign one over NXT ONCE mean its over lol


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

:lmao at the kids shouting "you're stupid" at DiBiase as he walks up the aisle.


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

As unlikely as it is, part of me still thinks Bryan may still be a work. Signs seem to be that Cole is turning heel and may be aligning with the NXT faction. This would make no sense, as much as Bryan has hated Cole. Having him do a Matt Hardy and come back as a face to expose evil Cole may just be a possibility.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> yes im watching RAW..no idea why Danielson was fired.


http://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/16194951826

Welcome to the club, Steve.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Can someone PLEASE give me an alternative to this crap? 
TNA? ROH? Help please ...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Same could be said for Maryse, except she doesn't have much of an ass as well. So you'd cover that as well, LITERAL STATEMENT?


In my opinion, Maryse is way better looking than Eve. In my opinion. 


Pyro™ said:


> There's speculation because people flat out DON'T want to believe that the IWC's golden buy is gone. It's as simple as fact. This is not an opinion where I say "x talent is awesome and y talent sucks and if you disagree you're wrong", I'm dealing with a fact. The WWE has NEVER faked a release on their site, at least, not in that "this talent is gone, best of luck in their future endeavours" way that they write their official releases in.
> 
> They left the door open for a RETURN, that's all they did.


You're always dealing with "facts." That's all you ever claim to deal with.

I'll say it again. If it was crystal clear, there wouldn't be speculation. Yes, there are some people who don't want to believe it. But there are others who realize that WWE has been working the internet with great ease lately. And then of course, the people within WWE who are contributing to it.

Unless you're a higher-up who knows all the answers, don't talk to me about facts. You don't have them.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Ruiner87 said:


> So the Worm can win this douchebag a match, but not Scotty 2 Hotty?
> 
> Fuck ths compay.


SCOTTY 2 HOTTY buried!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Please let the Uso/HD rivalry continue next.


Hopefully!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> It was one of the obligatory USA Network show promoting guest hosts that we get every now and then.
> 
> If they kept this up for long enough, we'd get Michael Weston and the dude from White Collar.
> 
> Why am I watching this? :no:


That was truly horrible to watch. I'm pretty sure that when WWE started the guest host concept they wouldn't have envisaged ending up with some of the no-mark hosts they've had. 

I know why I'm watching though. I wanna see Wade Barrett and Michael Tarver put a beatdown on a motherfucker. Or see the Bella Twins and their cleavage backstage again. I'll take either outcome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's what I don't get. WWE like to run those PSAs about how all their "superstars" are highly trained athletes, and still get injured, and so no one at home should even think about trying to do what they do without weeks, months... no, YEARS of training.

But guest hosts with products to hock are _more_ than qualified to get in the ring.

What kinda message does that send?

*resumes choking brother with tie*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL Kid in the crowd to Ted Dibiase:"You're just like your dad!!!"


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> This just occurred to me ... Why is Big Show on Raw?


Cross promotion ...

Mark F on RAW ... Big Show on Royal Pains ...

It throws out brands for the sake of business ... and, yes, that is a good business decision for Royal Pains and USA Network.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> http://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/16194951826
> 
> Welcome to the club, Steve.


Man, it even got Austin watching.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Shit , he can put $100 in my mouth , I've done worse for less


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ruiner87 said:


> So the Worm can win this douchebag a match, but not Scotty 2 Hotty?
> 
> Fuck ths compay.


remember that big show destroyed him 2 seconds beforehand


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Echlius said:


> why does raw gettign one over NXT ONCE mean its over lol


Because people here love to over react...on a side note I know that Brett getting injured fucked up their plans for DiBiase, but that was just...:no:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

EvoLution™;8517060 said:


> In my opinion, Maryse is way better looking than Eve. In my opinion.


Well, at least you're not like Pyro who would cement it as complete and utter fact. :side: In my opinion, Eve looks way better. But I respect your opinion since you're Backlund Approved. :agree:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

You know somethin's wrong when Ted has a better ass than almost every Diva!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> In my opinion, *Maryse is way better looking than Eve. In my opinion.*
> 
> You're always dealing with "facts." That's all you ever claim to deal with.


Don't be so humble, that's a fact right there.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

William fucking Regal.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

Ted Dibiase wishes Virgin all the best in his future endeavors, time to find me a mexican


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> You know somethin's wrong when Ted has a better ass than almost every Diva!


Batista would disagree.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ruiner87 said:


> So the Worm can win this douchebag a match, but not Scotty 2 Hotty?
> 
> Fuck ths compay.


Over. Reaction.

1. Virgil was just choke slammed

2. It is Virgil


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

There goes Regal's possible face turn.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

whoa..they both got the jobber entrance...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Mark Henry is the #1 trending topic in the UK. Awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8517060 said:


> You're always dealing with "facts." That's all you ever claim to deal with.
> 
> I'll say it again. If it was crystal clear, there wouldn't be speculation. Yes, there are some people who don't want to believe it. But there are others who realize that WWE has been working the internet with great ease lately. And then of course, the people within WWE who are contributing to it.
> 
> Unless you're a higher-up who knows all the answers, don't talk to me about facts. You don't have them.


Ok, let me ask one simple question. Did you see the opening segment of tonight's Monday Night Raw? 

Because if you did, you know that the NXT Rookies were all demanding contracts. So, if this is nothing but a clever, consice work, then answer me this. How is it that Daniel Bryan was able to be released from a contract that he DIDN'T EVEN HAVE???


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Santino gets another match, and Kozlov the ref! Amazin'!


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Man...Raw was pretty decent so far....what went so terribly wrong...?!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

REALLY????????????

Nothing for the USO's and HD?????
We're going to waste more time on this??
I'm all for getting Santino more time but not like this.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

YA, BRING YOUR STUPID BOWL. 8*D


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> You know somethin's wrong when Ted has a better ass than almost every Diva!


Divas don't like it up the ass.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> Don't be so humble, that's a fact right there.


Not even close. That fake chest of Maryse is nasty. They're like bubbles without the shirt on. So unnatural.


----------



## LiviJames (Mar 12, 2007)

I really hope something happens but I can't bear to watch this joke of a match now.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Shades of Austin at WM 20... It's THAT big a deal


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Show is going downhill fast I'm afraid to say. Only thing that can help is if NXT attack imo


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhh godd hoping for a super kick to everyone in the ring 
where is HBK when u need him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG they could have furthered the Uso/HD rivalry but instead they have 2 pointless comedy matches way to push your new tag team wwe.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> You know somethin's wrong when Ted has a better ass than almost every Diva!


You have been checking out Ted DiBiase's ass? 

:no:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So, now that they've kicked NXT's asses, Regal and Santino can go back to their little bullshit segments. Awesome. lol Kozlov as a ref


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

ugh I hate watching trash like regal, WE WANT MORE CENA


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

anyone else gunna be pissed if the show ends with Cena posing with the championship?


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

FUCK RAW.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Please let the Uso/HD rivalry continue next.


*WWE Unified Tag Team Title Match On Big FCW Live Event This Wednesday!!!*
The Hart Dynasty (C) vs The Uso


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

THAT WAS A FAST FUCKING COUNT, YOU RESTART THAT MATCH, YOU RUSSIAN PIECE OF SHIT!

:side:.

Oh, are you going to fire all three of them too, Bret?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Playing the trumpet! Vintage Santino!


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> anyone else gunna be pissed if the show ends with Cena posing with the championship?


Very.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Mark Feuerstein would've achieved legendary status had he finished off the Worm with a People's Elbow.

Virgil deserved a "YOU STILL GOT IT!" chant because he clearly does.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

You have got to be kidding me. Furthering this Santino/Regal/Koslov business is more important than the Uso's and Hart Dynasty? I know this is going to be their tv show but still. Come on. In other news, LA VITTORIA E MIA.


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

WWF TIME


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Uh-oh, they're in trouble.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is he out again??


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

It's a shame that Regal has been reduced to this.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What's going on here?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

NXT related me intrested


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Uh oh, here comes Bret with his hand in his pocket some more.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf is going on


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what is this...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> How is it that Daniel Bryan was able to be released from a contract that he DIDN'T EVEN HAVE???


I actually thought about that when they were askin' for contracts earlier. How are they gonna explain that, oh yeah they won't.


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

"you take away santino's arm, you take away his cobra" lol


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

It's sad seeing Khali in such an immobile state.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Perfect fucking time for a commercial!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

(canadian feed) WEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, it's the freak show


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ah, they're out there to make sure that the NXTRADICALZ don't interfere.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

i thought it was orton vs sheamus..wtf


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

What was that about?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Ok, let me ask one simple question. Did you see the opening segment of tonight's Monday Night Raw?
> 
> Because if you did, you know that the NXT Rookies were all demanding contracts. So, if this is nothing but a clever, consice work, then answer me this. *How is it that Daniel Bryan was able to be released from a contract that he DIDN'T EVEN HAVE???*


This. Had it in my sig already.

That's the one point that I don't get about those who believe this to be a work. I'd be interested to see if anyone can come up with a convincing counter argument to that point. The rookies don't have contracts in kayfabe, so why would the company release Bryan in kayfabe? 

What's more, why release him, only to fire Barrett and tell the rest to clear out too? Why would he need to be done seperately? That's the weaker point of the two, but anyway.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Saint 17 said:


> Uh oh, here comes Bret with his hand in his pocket some more.


hey man FEAR THE POCKET!
it has magics


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> *WWE Unified Tag Team Title Match On Big FCW Live Event This Wednesday!!!*
> The Hart Dynasty (C) vs The Uso


Are you serious? if you are i cant wait.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, RAW is dreadful.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What the hell is Bret doing with all the guys! Oh yeah, protecting the main event.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sorry ... but Kozlov looked ridiculously funny before the went to commercial:lmao


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Now all we need is a 10-bell salute and we've got ourselves a tribute show.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hopefully something good happens at the end of the show. Wouldn't assume they'd have enforcers only for nothing to happen, but then again it's WWE so who knows


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Given up.

Night all.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

bret's an idiot. they're blocking the stage but the network comes through the crowd. fpalm


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope season 2 ocmes out with season 1 and it turns into a huge fkin brawl


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

why said:


> i thought it was orton vs sheamus..wtf


It was. They changed it for no reason.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm calling NXT season 1 and 2 invade with Hawkins, Archer, Reks and Dudebusters.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope both NXT seasons come and take out the whole Raw roster.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought Randy/Sheamus was the main event. Guess the card changed??


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Keezers said:


> I'm calling NXT season 1 and 2 invade with Hawkins, Archer, Reks and Dudebusters.


that would be awesome.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Main Event time already? Damn, the show has gone by so fast.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

hopefully rookies go over to end the night


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Klebold said:


> It's sad seeing Khali in such an immobile state.


nolo king must be shitting a brick by now, his fav guy is no longer able to dominate anymore...:no:......:lmao


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope Jericho comes out with his legions of rookies and wages war!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

What if all the mid-carders attack everyone in the mainevent? That would be epic.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

To think that there was a time that I actually marked for Kozlov... fpalm


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Alright...I think that during the match the NXT guys will come out through the crowd again. Then, the RAW guys will attack them until the NXT season 2 guys come out and help out the season 1 guys. It'll either end like that or the Smackdown roster will come out and make the save. That's just my guess, though.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> bret's an idiot. they're blocking the stage but the network comes through the crowd. fpalm


they have to be able to get into the ring so they can have the big crowd and ring shot, its producton!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

USCena said:


> nolo king must be shitting a brick by now, his fav guy is no longer able to dominate anymore...:no:......:lmao


Is Nolo King around anymore? I just realized I haven't had to read "... lawls" in a while.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I really hope Bret calling for protection means NXT is coming back to even the score.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

rcc said:


> What if all the mid-carders attack everyone in the mainevent? That would be epic.


lol. Midcard Mafia.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Ok, let me ask one simple question. Did you see the opening segment of tonight's Monday Night Raw?
> 
> Because if you did, you know that the NXT Rookies were all demanding contracts. So, if this is nothing but a clever, consice work, then answer me this. How is it that Daniel Bryan was able to be released from a contract that he DIDN'T EVEN HAVE???


I'll answer with a question of my own: Have you been watching the show the whole night?

Because if you have, you'll see that there's little continuity about that aspect of the storyline. They were demanding contracts, yet they're being referred to as "fired." The only detail that matters now is that they're "not a part of the WWE."

Storyline-wise, they're all in the same boat as Danielson. That's all that anybody knows as of right now.

WWE wouldn't do that if they didn't intend to.


----------



## Jerichoholico (Jan 31, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Hopefully something good happens at the end of the show. Wouldn't assume they'd have enforcers only for nothing to happen, but then again it's WWE so who knows


Like X-men in the 90's.. its time to know who *the traitor* will be.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> bret's an idiot. they're blocking the stage but the network comes through the crowd. fpalm


Uh, they have legs. Like WWE would let their entire roster stand in the crowd, they'd need loads of extra security.

This match should be good... interested to see if Nxt will get involved or not.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Klebold said:


> It's sad seeing Khali in such an immobile state.


Yeah, Taker's a pussy. Khali's been in a vegetative state for his whole career and he still manages to make it onto TV.


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

PhilThePain said:


> bret's an idiot. they're blocking the stage but the network comes through the crowd. fpalm


so many logical errors today in the wwF


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Superstars surround the ring, so the rookies come out from behind and attack Bret on the stage.


Well, any excuse to have him off the show for a while works :side:


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Is Nolo King around anymore? I just realized I haven't had to read "... lawls" in a while.


breakthewallsdown 2 thinks His posts are more formulaic than Raw
And thats saying a lot
Lawls!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Is Nolo King around anymore? I just realized I haven't had to read "... lawls" in a while.


i think nxt took him out


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Word said:


> Wow, RAW is dreadful.


For the most part it has been. Barrett gave a solid promo and the F4W title match was good though.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Are you serious? if you are i cant wait.


http://www.fcwwrestling.info/images/deland_intro.jpg


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Barrett did say that Danielson felt remorse so you won't see him around anymore.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it'd be awesome if when all the superstars are helping to take out the NXT guys, danielson comes from behind hart who's all alone and kicks his head in


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Big swerve with the mid-card attacking. I'm calling it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cannot wait for nxt tomorrow, PERCY WATSON FTW!!!!


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

ColeStar said:


> Yeah, Taker's a pussy. Khali's been in a vegetative state for his whole career and he still manages to make it onto TV.


EPiC


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Keezers said:


> I'm calling NXT season 1 and 2 invade with Hawkins, Archer, Reks and Dudebusters.


And bring Booker T, DDP, Lance Storm, Hugh Morrus, Shawn Staziak, Shane Helms and all the other members of the WCW/ECW alliance not currently employed elsewhere (or dead)


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> bret's an idiot. they're blocking the stage but *the network* comes through the crowd. fpalm


Not a bad name for them.... :hmm:



Keezers said:


> I'm calling NXT season 1 and 2 invade with Hawkins, Archer, Reks and Dudebusters.


No thanks @ Dudebusters.

I want them to get their own push, not be part of the nWo B Team.



TotalNonstopHonor said:


> I hope both NXT seasons come and take out the whole Raw roster.


I would kind of mark for this though.

It wouldn't make a ton of sense though because NXT Dos hasn't been subjected to any bullshit yet.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Im sorry but these WWE facts are getting on my damn nerves....


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

THEYRE GONNA GET HIT BY PYRO


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Primo totally looked like he has Down's.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Watch out for the pyro.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

No Edge pyro  Wanted Ron Killings to get blown the fuck up again.


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

nxt 1 & 2 main event invasion tonight... season 2 gets revenge on their pros


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

No pyro for Edge?

Also, they're actually billed as 'NXTers' now? :lmao


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Spoiler for end of Raw:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Im so sick of those "did you know" things that pop up after every break, oh we had more views on wwe.com than nfl nba mma blah blah blah, you know what wwe we dont give a shit!


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

anyone notice if jericho is out with the raw stars? i wonder if that is a part of his angle now


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

this swerve better be awesome


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes!!!!!!!!! We know the Champion has a 25% chance of retaining!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Did Edge cut his hair?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

.

^I can't get enough of that picture. :lmao

Side note - I miss "The Rated Rrrrr SoooOOOOoooperstarrrr." :side:

Nice pop for Orton.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lobster head, baby.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lobster head ftw


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD! Else, did you guys know that in a Fatal 4-Way, the champ has only a 25% chance of winning?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NO YOU CAN SAY IT ENOUGH, KING!
You've said it too many times!

It's a shameful thing, LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

And you wear your cow as well.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

peepoholic said:


> And bring Booker T, DDP, Lance Storm, Hugh Morrus, Shawn Staziak, Shane Helms and all the other members of the WCW/ECW alliance not currently employed elsewhere (or dead)


And DDP took out Undertaker as revenge for making him part of an utterly ridiculous storyline.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

How many times is King going to remind us Cena only has a 25% chance...?! These rules don't apply to the likes of him.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

WWE wonders why they have such bad buyrates for their PPV's ... I mean, they've announced like ... 2 matches? 
Is anyone excited for this Sunday's PPV??


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

virgil is dead :'(

oh well, ted can get a mexican for cheeper


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Klebold said:


> No pyro for Edge?


And risk an incident like Taker at EC? Not likely.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Spoiler for end of Raw:


Cena wins the World Heavyweight Championship?! Don't think so......


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Im sorry guys but Sheamus is a natural. The guy came out of nowhere, and I get more impressed every week.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> And DDP took out Undertaker as revenge for making him part of an utterly ridiculous storyline.


I'd rep you if I could dude :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

And yes, King, you can say it enough.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Amunti said:


> WWE wonders why they have such bad buyrates for their PPV's ... I mean, they've announced like ... 2 matches?
> Is anyone excited for this Sunday's PPV??


Only because I'm going.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

doctorj89 said:


> LOBSTER HEAD! Else, did you guys know that in a Fatal 4-Way, the champ has only a 25% chance of winning?


I hate it so much when WWE start with that nonsense. You can tell that they didn't do too well at maths in school.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

NXT 1 will probably make an appearance, if, for nothing else, to let the RAW roster know that they are there. (ala no fight)

I expect a fight if NXT 1 and 2 come out in unison. 

I expect the IWC to collectively self-combust if Bryan is spotted even if for just a millisecond.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Spoiler for end of Raw:


I am shocked.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> .
> 
> ^I can't get enough of that picture. :lmao
> 
> ...


damn it im out of rep :lmao


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol Khali saluting to Cena.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amunti said:


> WWE wonders why they have such bad buyrates for their PPV's ... I mean, they've announced like ... 2 matches?
> Is anyone excited for this Sunday's PPV??


4 matches have been announce, and yes I'm buying it.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

"Medical doctors and people".

Good work, King.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

If they do a superman movie, Randy Orton could play Superman


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

that just cannot simply be true! :lmao



doctorj89 said:


> LOBSTER HEAD! Else, did you guys know that in a Fatal 4-Way, the champ has only a 25% chance of winning?


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

I always get a boner when cena takes off his shirt


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL at saluting Cena like he is a real marine or something.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

What happend ? Last part I saw was the diiase Virgil aftermath


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

running to the ring, now back to 100%


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

ok, awkward salutes...


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

lol Cena saluting all the guys who stayed in the back while he got destroyed last week =p


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

One of these days Cena is either going to slip on the ramp or bash his knee on the apron when entering the ring.

And we will have gifs. And cake. Lots of cake.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

So he's 100% all of a sudden to run around like normal??


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awww isn't that cute??

BUT ITS WRONG!!!

[/2 Stupid Dogs]


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> Only because I'm going.


I was going to. But doesn't look worth the money.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Keezers said:


> And you wear your cow as well.


That's a new one. :lmao

Add that to "Too many limes! Too many limes!"

I really wish we could get the whole song knocked out.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

My apologies for the lateness, besides the 2 x championships. Any new matches added tonight for F4way?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TATTERS!!!


----------



## mrplow8 (Sep 21, 2003)

Well the rookies are obviously going to beat up Bret Hart back stage.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The salute looked stupid!
Made me laugh that only Khali and Henry did it. haha.
HOW MANY F'N TIMES ARE YOU GOING TO SAY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IT'S SERIOUSLY THE MOST ANNOYING THING!

Randy Orton:
WRIST TAPE IS GOOD FOR YOU!
You look weird without it.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

What if the nXt season 1 guys come in THRU the crowd and not the stage....


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I brush yo mouff like colgate


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

EVERYBODY REMEMBER - CENA HAS A 25 PERCENT CHANCE OF RETAINING THIS SUNDAY!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The New Power Trip. John Cena and Randy Orton.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Awww isn't that cute??
> 
> BUT ITS WRONG!!!
> 
> [/2 Stupid Dogs]


i want the toilet seat


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

BattlePiggy said:


> I always get a boner when cena takes off his shirt


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

imagine if everyone turns on cena.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Lol Khali saluting to Cena.


so off


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> If they do a superman movie, Randy Orton could play Superman


There's an obvious joke to be made there, but i'll pass.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wwe showing a big chunk of the crowd

:hmm:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Really hoping for another FURKO. That combo is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

kanechampion said:


> imagine if everyone turns on cena.


Ooooh.....


----------



## Jacky17 (Nov 27, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> it'd be awesome if when all the superstars are helping to take out the NXT guys, danielson comes from behind hart who's all alone and kicks his head in


That would be fucking awesome lol.

Good idea by the guy below you aswell having the midcard turn on the main eventers, shame it would never happen in WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> I'll answer with a question of my own: Have you been watching the show the whole night?
> 
> Because if you have, you'll see that there's little continuity about that aspect of the storyline. They were demanding contracts, yet they're being referred to as "fired." The only detail that matters now is that they're "not a part of the WWE."
> 
> ...


I'm assuming they got referred to as "fired" because, in kayfabe, while they were on NXT they had a guaranteed right to be there and now they don't. I only watched parts other than the opening, though, I haven't been listening as to whether they're considered fired because of Bret Hart.

If Danielson was not released, why would they even bother turning him heel in the first place only to turn him face a week later? That could have jeopardized his overness as a face by even turning on Cena at all. Why would his firing be seperate from all the others as well? And more importantly, why would they remove the biggest ATTRACTION on NXT off tv, and yet no one else? Why is David Otunga on television and Bryan Danielson isn't? Because David Otunga is there, Bryan Danielson isn't. All we know is a high ranking person or party in WWE with immense power was offended by him and they want to wait until this blows over to bring him back.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Swag said:


> What happend ? Last part I saw was the diiase Virgil aftermath


Well, they've pretty much have only explained that 
Cena has a 25% chance of winning in a Fatal Four Way Match.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Vegeta4000 said:


> My apologies for the lateness, besides the 2 x championships. Any new matches added tonight for F4way?


Womens title four-way
Truth vs. Miz (c) for US Title


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

The Clique said:


> EVERYBODY REMEMBER - CENA HAS A 25 PERCENT CHANCE OF RETAINING THIS SUNDAY!


DON'T FORGET - IT FELT GOOD WHEN SHEAMUS CAME RUNNING DOWN TO THE RING WITH A LEAD PIPE TONIGHT!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> What if the nXt season 1 guys come in THRU the crowd and not the stage....


You make it sound like they don't have legs.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Tobymac having the theme at fatal four way = DIES OF HAPPINESS!!!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

1) Remember the people who complained last week about a small gesture like a thumbs up from Cena after the beatdown? I wonder how they all feel now watching him run about?

2) So much for Cena being taken out of Fatal 4 Way - the guy looks like he could run a marathon right now.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> What if the nXt season 1 guys come in THRU the crowd and not the stage....


I'd imagine all the guys on the stage would turn and look at each , say "fuck it , we did all we could" and go back to the locker room


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> What if the nXt season 1 guys come in THRU the crowd and not the stage....


.....they wouldn't do that.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

BattlePiggy said:


> I always get a boner when cena takes off his shirt


I ..... I've no idea what to make of this.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

PhilThePain said:


> damn it im out of rep :lmao


 
HAHAHAHAA!!!! I almost pissed my shorts when i saw the pic!!! Such an epic play on words!!!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I'd imagine all the guys on the stage would turn and look at each , say "fuck it , we did all we could" and go back to the locker room


Or...they could all go jump Bret while the whole roster's outside watching the match.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Does Orton get two number 3's front and back_


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus can John Cena ever sell an injury? last week he was wheeled out on a stretcher with a neckbrace now he's back to running down the ring and doing his usual shit in the ring. Whenever he get's injured he sell's it for like 5 min then just gets back to 100% just like that.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

santino is so funny, his physical humour is awesome.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

2 Triple H mentions? hmmm. Hope he stays away as long as possible


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Orton seems in good shape then which is good to know.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

i thought edge had a hair cut. guess not.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL at orton backing off on hitting the mat so hard


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

lmao @ Lawler. "You might just wave goodbye to someone, and your shoulder goes out of it's joint"


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Orton looks like a jobber w/o wrist tape.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

F*N commercials


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

I dont get it. last week Cena got his ass kicked and somehow this week he comes fully healthy. wtf


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Womens title four-way
> Truth vs. Miz (c) for US Title


Oh lord 

4 matches on a 3 hour (unless they changed it over night) PPV  this wont bring in viewers surely!

No Ted, Jericho, Morrison, Bourne, tag teams :no:


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Whoa, calm down Randy. If you keep pounding the mat that hard, you might injure your shoulder again.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

When Randy Orton teams with John Cena, his healing ability increases +50.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Orton looks like a jobber w/o wrist tape.


It's his response to the morons who complain about Cody's lack of kneepads.

"So Cody can't main event without kneepads? I'll main event without wrist tape. :gun:"


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Softest spaz out ever by Orton...he'll have to work kicking the mat into it to improve the sound or something.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Orton looks like a jobber w/o wrist tape.



Orton looks more and more like a gay pornstar every week.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> Tobymac having the theme at fatal four way = DIES OF HAPPINESS!!!


My life be like.

TNA had GRITS on a while back too, didn't they?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm acually falling asleep lol!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

ooh, groupshot great idea!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> Orton looks more and more like a gay pornstar every week.


:lmao


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Still can't get over the 'lobsterhead' picture of Sheamus. :lmao


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Look's like there'll be a run-in or something. they seem to be obsessing over it enough.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

come on swerve


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dark Raven said:


> I dont get it. last week Cena got his ass kicked and somehow this week he comes fully healthy. wtf


Again, CM Punk did the same thing last week on Smackdown.

Matter of fact, he bragged about competing just mere days after an "assassination attempt".

So, why do you have a problem with Cena doing it again???


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

Dark Raven said:


> I dont get it. last week Cena got his ass kicked and somehow this week he comes fully healthy. wtf


DUH....Superman....


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I'd imagine all the guys on the stage would turn and look at each , say "fuck it , we did all we could" and go back to the locker room


gOD DAMN MAN!!! :lmao:lmaoi'm having a heart attack reading all these posts. I gotta look in this thread more when the show's one,


----------



## Jerichoholico (Jan 31, 2010)

From spanish announcer Hugo Savinovitch "Nice, a whole roster takin care of their partners.. *specially John Cena.*."
fpalm


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> It's his response to the morons who complain about Cody's lack of kneepads.
> 
> "So Cody can't main event without kneepads? I'll main event without wrist tape. :gun:"


I don't get why it's such a big deal.

Khali's main evented for years without talent.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't been watching religiously, who are the guys in the black and gold tights at the end of the lineup on the stage?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

North Carolina film office?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Special thanks to the North Carolina Film Commission.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Who did we give thanks to?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Charlotte


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Again, CM Punk did the same thing last week on Smackdown.
> 
> Matter of fact, he bragged about competing just mere days after an "assassination attempt".
> 
> So, why do you have a problem with Cena doing it again???


Punk didn't get beat nearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr as bad as Cena did. Cena was carted off on a stretcher , Punk was not


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

The swerve is the Cena is the leader of the NXTers


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Something big is going to happen with that disclaimer. Something big is happening.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

This match is alot more boring than it should be. And Edge is starting to look like a pirate with the hair, and those stupid tights.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Again, CM Punk did the same thing last week on Smackdown.
> 
> Matter of fact, he bragged about competing just mere days after an "assassination attempt".
> 
> So, why do you have a problem with Cena doing it again???


Because we like Punk.


----------



## Bigdadynick (Jul 19, 2008)

I say NXT 1 beats up Bret on the titan tron, so everyone on the stage goes to help him and then season 2 comes down and attacks the four people in the ring.


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

nxt + sd invasion would be awesome


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Klebold said:


> Still can't get over the 'lobsterhead' picture of Sheamus. :lmao


Neither can I, and I saw it for the first time like two weeks ago. :lmao



USCena said:


> gOD DAMN MAN!!! :lmao:lmaoi'm having a heart attack reading all these posts. I gotta look in this thread more when the show's one,


Yeah, this thread has been pretty golden.

Better than the usual RAW Discussion Thread.

Must be all the Debbie Downer Daniel Bryan marks refusing to watch out of protest.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Jericho seems to be the only one not on the stage or in the ring


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> I haven't been watching religiously, who are the guys in the black and gold tights at the end of the lineup on the stage?


The Usos? Rikishi's sons.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

About 10 minutes left here on the show.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Punk didn't get beat nearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr as bad as Cena did. Cena was carted off on a stretcher , Punk was not


Cena tweeted that he didn't suffer anything major and was clear to wrestle.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> I don't get why it's such a big deal.
> 
> Khali's main evented for years without talent.


Kneepads > talent...as far as the WWE is concerned.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Oh lord
> 
> 4 matches on a 3 hour (unless they changed it over night) PPV  this wont bring in viewers surely!
> 
> No Ted, Jericho, Morrison, Bourne, tag teams :no:


Well, Smackdown hasn't happened this week yet and they could easily add the IC Championship and Womens Championship (Laycool, Kelly Kelly and Tiffany) to the PPV.

..but yeah, they did get behind on establishing matches for the PPV.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> It's his response to the morons who complain about Cody's lack of kneepads.
> 
> "So Cody can't main event without kneepads? I'll main event without wrist tape. :gun:"


 I like this theory...and Cody doesn't wear wrist tape either.
In any case it makes no difference to how he wrestles and just like Cody's knee pads it doesn't bother me.


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

When are the camera crews going to realize the NXT season 1 guys are destroying the precious locker rooms that these guys were forced to leave this week.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

I reckon Danielson's been hiding under the ring the whole time...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

tbp_tc12 said:


> Something big is going to happen with that disclaimer. Something big is happening.


Wait, what disclaimer?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is boring.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Bigdadynick said:


> I say NXT 1 beats up Bret on the titan tron, so everyone on the stage goes to help him and then season 2 comes down and attacks the four people in the ring.


Or, let's say, Heath Slater beats up Bret Hart on the tron. Everyone else goes to help, and the other six attack the main event.

Still... six rookies against four main eventers....?

It would only work if Orton sells a shoulder injury before they attack.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Because we like Punk.


lol that too



Sphynxx said:


> The swerve is the Cena is the leader of the NXTers


It wouldn't make sense , but I'd almost mark for that. Just having creative do something ,uhh creative , would be mark worthy


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

pipsythegypsy said:


> I reckon Danielson's been hiding under the ring the whole time...


Just chillin' with Hornswoggle?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The show needs a big finish if it's to continue the momentum from last week.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

thatturboguy said:


> When are the camera crews going to realize the NXT season 1 guys are destroying the precious locker rooms that these guys were forced to leave this week.


this would actually make some sense

sure it's not bad ass or anything. but it's just psychological warfare


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like no Danielson coming tonight


----------



## Jerichoholico (Jan 31, 2010)

Tic Tac
Tic Tac

Better *something *happen..


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

25% chance. Moth. Er. Fucker.


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

if there is anybody out there who is good in GEOGRAPHY, can you tell me where in the wwe universe the c-nation is located?


----------



## mrplow8 (Sep 21, 2003)

Bigdadynick said:


> I say NXT 1 beats up Bret on the titan tron, so everyone on the stage goes to help him and then season 2 comes down and attacks the four people in the ring.


They aren't going to involve season 2 in this because it wouldn't make any sense. How would they explain those guys not being "fired" from NXT? 

If anything, Season 1 beats up Bret on the titantron and then runs off before the Raw guys can get to them.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*yawns*... This ending better be awesome.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

25% CHANCE GUYS! HOW WILL HE PREVAIL!?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Klebold said:


> The show needs a big finish if it's to continue the momentum from last week.



This.


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

Can someone remind me again what percent chance Cena has of retaining this weekend?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

What percent chance does Cena have of winning this Sunday?

^haha awesome


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Lawler just said it again. Can someone get him the hell off commentary for the rest of the match?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Time running out on the show. They may not swerve after all


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can something happen already?
It's seriously making me sleepy.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Is it just me, or does Edge intimidate no-one anymore? I mean, he was never particularly physically imposing, but before I found him somewhat threatening due to his sociopathic nature and dangerous mood swings. Now he just looks like a dishevelled hobo. I wanna help him out and chuck him a quarter.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Does king not think we can do simple math with percentages


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

So, the question really is... do they attack Bret Hart (more likely, imo), or do they trash the locker room?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

romeo86 said:


> Can someone remind me again what percent chance Cena has of retaining this weekend?


Fuck, I can't figure it out. Where's Steiner when you need him?!?!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

SUPER CENA!


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

Im calling it now, Kanes pyro goes off and kills everyone on stage.

end of WWE


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Lawler just said it again. Can someone get him the hell off commentary for the rest of the match?


its like he has nothing else to comment on


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Something to happen on the titantron? Here's hoping.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

markiz2001 said:


> if there is anybody out there who is good in GEOGRAPHY, can you tell me where in the wwe universe the c-nation is located?


:lmao.

God, Cena's facial expressions are Justin Roberts-esque.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

John Cena is disgustingly strong, to be honest. Sheamus is a big dude.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Any time NXT guys..


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

markiz2001 said:


> if there is anybody out there who is good in GEOGRAPHY, can you tell me where in the wwe universe the c-nation is located?


well, the way Jerry Lawler is reacting to Cena's strength ...my bet is inside King's pants ...


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

What Percent Have Cena Of Retaining?


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Cena carrying someone in a match?!....Guess there's a first time for everything.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are Cole and King amazed every time Cena lifts up a big guy? i mean damn he's had Big Show on his shoulders countless timess and threw him, is it really that amazing that he carried Sheamus piggy back style?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

dylandtl said:


> Im calling it now, Kanes pyro goes off and kills everyone on stage.
> 
> end of WWE


Dude, not when I'm out of rep :lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't just see that...TELL ME I DIDN'T JUST SEE THAT!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

There wont be anymore of NXT tonight. The focus is on this Sunday's PPV. Hope Im wrong though.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The ring explodes? :hmm:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothin is gonna happen lol


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Here comes nXt to attack Orton.

CALLING IT


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Orton is Hulkng Up!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets see the NXT Rooks come into the arena on some kind of vehicle or dressed as ring crew members


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

dylandtl said:


> Im calling it now, Kanes pyro goes off and kills everyone on stage.
> 
> end of WWE


_MACGRUBER!_

"Cena is literally dragging himself across the ring..."

::Cena hops to make the tag to Orton like he's fucking Spud Webb.::


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Cena carrying someone in a match?!....Guess there's a first time for everything.


haha rep'd this


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Cena carrying someone in a match?!....Guess there's a first time for everything.


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
Green rep for you sir


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

If they say Cena only has a 25% chance of retaining the title again ...

It's the new 'Vintage'


----------



## supercell (May 23, 2007)

Whoa....didn't see that coming.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Orton was hulking up


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

WTF is Orton doing? Trying to channel his chi? He's like a kid who seen too much anime. How has his "mannerisms" caught on?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Boooo shitty ending


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Blackout in the arena, lights return with everyone laid out? 

Clutching at straws for a big finish.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3_cUxzLBSQ


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

darkmanx8 said:


> What Percent Have Cena Of Retaining?


25% I suppose??


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

no swerve apparently


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Fuck, I can't figure it out. Where's Steiner when you need him?!?!


As Scott would tell you, Cena has a 100% of winning, as his opponents know that Cena cannot be beaten in WWE Championship matches. Hence, they won't even try.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I wish the NXT 7 will come in and JUST beat up lawler, maybe have barrett replice him commentating.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

peepoholic said:


> If they say Cena only has a 25% chance of retaining the title again ...
> 
> It's the new 'Vintage'


It's about time that Mr. King got a catchphrase.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

VINTAGE PERCENTILES


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

We're going over the time limit here.


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> 25% I suppose??


Thank You Im Mute I Cant Listen To Cole And King lmao


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

This better not be a house show ending.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3_cUxzLBSQ


This thread = STEINER OVERLOAD!



ColeStar said:


> As Scott would tell you, Cena has a 100% of winning, as his opponents know that Cena cannot be beaten in WWE Championship matches. Hence, they won't even try.


Steiner Math's already been posted. :flip


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

anyone catch orton doing some little fairy clebrations when he entered the ring and then again after he dropped Edge lol that made my night


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NXT guys will deffinantly do something the question is what? my guess is like everyone else is saying they attack Bret backstage.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Dang, it's gettin' pretty late.

11:07 and the match isn't over yet...

Possible for something to happen? While i do know some RAW shows don't end EXACTLY at 11PMEST and they go past it a little, this is a little overboard, eh?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is really stupid. 
This match should not be this boring.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

dylandtl said:


> VINTAGE PERCENTILES


:lmao


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL the mods on my stream replaced the commentators, they are actually doing a better job at it then Cole and Lawler.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

did edge almost just go for the STFU?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

The NXT Seven --- I like it. I like it a lot.

Shall we call them the NXT Seven?

(name via A Random Person)


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i posted steiner history


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Waiting...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I lol'd at Cena yelling like a dope.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. Seems like there's only 3 or 4 good workers in the company now. Rather sad.

lmao at this ending. Wow.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

something better happen here


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I feel pretty bad for all the guys on the roster who just have to fucking stand there for 20 minutes.

LMFAO! Did anyone else just hear Cena?!? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, Edge and Orton are stupendously boring in the ring together.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES YES YES


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO WTF!!!!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

HERE WE Go


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THEY BACK


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Finally


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The NXTers need to come out with ties in hand, the RAW roster couldn't touch them or there would be tie violence on the kids television.

There they are!


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

YES! HERE THEY FUCKING COME!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Fucking finally!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

finally


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

NXT!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

here we go...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

HELLS YEAH!!
WILD AND YOUNG BABY!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

YEs!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

THE RADICALS ARE AT IT AGAIN


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I knew it...look they got Bret


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NXTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

beat harts ass


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought Bret was with the others? Oh shit


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHOEVER CALLED THA BLACKOUT GOOD CALL. 
Uh oh, they got Bret!


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

FUCKING FINALLY!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BUCKLE UP, BRETT.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUCKKLK


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

:lmao at how fast he got into the car.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

VINTAGE CENA!

And the lights go out, and NXT trashes the locker room AND BEAT THE FUCK OUT OF BRET HART! A DOUBLE WHAMMY!!!! AND THREW HIM IN A LIMO AND DROVE AWAY!

I guess Cole had to get in his Vintage before the show ended.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

GET HIS TIE!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA BRET HART IS BEING RAPED :lmao


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow ... least lethal shoulder block ever ...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this is soo attitude era, nice


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

they just kidnapped bret hart XD

epic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta love WWE hollywood stunts.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn this is fucking crazy!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

MARK OUT TIME!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY GOT BRET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MTFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Who the fuck's driving?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

DUDE HOLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


ITS THE ATTITUDE ERA PROMOS 


THIS IS AWESOMEE


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

MUST...BREAK THINGS!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

too bad hart


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

BUH GOD THERE KILLIN' HIM


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Save him Rocky!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

dawgs101 said:


> The NXT Seven --- I like it. I like it a lot.
> 
> Shall we call them the NXT Seven?
> 
> (name via A Random Person)


It was actually the mods on my stream who got sick and tired of the commentators, so they decided to replace them.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

danielson driving lol


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

BRET HART KIDNAPPED! DANIELSON IS DRVIN THE CAR?!?!?!?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HOLY ROAD RASH!


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

Danielson better be driving!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The driver is danielson


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Danielson the driver?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who the hell is driving?


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

nice driving Daniel Bryan


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Danielson driving the Limo? This is awesome!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH NOES THE RENTAL CARS!!!!! THEY DIDN'T GET THE WARRANTY!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHO'S DRIVING???
THIS IS SICK!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THEYZ TRYIN TO KILL BRET HRAT~!!!!! ZOMG!!!!!!!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

WWE's presentation of probability is so horrible; in their world, 100 divided by number of competitors in a match = probability of each individual winning.


By such logic, if Usain Bolt has a 100 metre race with the Big Show and Mark Henry, all 3 have a 33 1/3 chance of winning.


This NXT stuff is awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Daniel Bryan driving?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

This is the last time they let Gail Kim drive. :no:


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

Bryan driving the Limo?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Looked like Daniel Bryan was driving for a sec...

Meh


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

this is sloppy and terrible


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wait and they said Danielson was too violent.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLOL, was Bret crying at the end?? :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What was the RAW roster doing during the attack? lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
Oh Bret.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bryan is the driver for any of the few fucktards who think he is gone...

Pyro, ahem, Pyro


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

The whole NXT Seven to be released next week for kidnapping.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

The brazen attack of men in tight trunks...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

NXT 4 LIFE!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Terrible Ending.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

danielson was driving the limo


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

It was Rikishi.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Lol, that was pretty legit.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This is going to sound so desperate but for a second there I thought the driver was Danielson.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

What did Barret say about Sunday?


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Who was that said the rookies were gonna beat up Bret to end Raw? They were right lol.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

KingCrash said:


> :lmao Who the fuck's driving?


Danielson obv


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Hope this makes Hart resign*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, the NXT guys were really buried!!!


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Terrible Ending.


Disagree


----------



## vrsiick (Jun 13, 2010)

same BMW that crushed brets leg.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

that was stupid


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Rikishi did it for the Rock


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Well that was the ending I think we were all hoping for.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

The WWE just got its FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

dawgs101 said:


> Bryan is the driver for any of the few fucktards who think he is gone...
> 
> Pyro, ahem, Pyro


No he's not driving. He's been released. End of story.


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

Any bets on which rookie gets future endeavored this week?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Vince as the driver. Make it fucking happen.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Good start, _*great*_ ending, all in between was MEH - a lot like last week.

Good job WWE, you carried on the intrigue from last week.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It looked like Bret was crying at the end, Lulz.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

They pull this off but they fire Danielson.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

KingCrash said:


> :lmao Who the fuck's driving?


some guy named Danny


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> It was Rikishi.


I said it last week. He's doing it for The Rock.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I really do believe that was Bryan driving lol


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> LMAO HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA BRET HART IS BEING RAPED :lmao


Just do not choke him, or you'll get fired...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol @ the people saying the NXTers were finished earlier in the thread.

*That* was *AWESOME*

Kinda confused as to who was driving though. I know who I want it to be but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## mrplow8 (Sep 21, 2003)

mrplow8 said:


> Well the rookies are obviously going to beat up Bret Hart back stage.


Told you...


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

so, who won the match?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So you can put a man in a car and have someone crash it into other cars but you can't use a tie on someone? >_>


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Rop3 said:


> It was Rikishi.


Did he do it for the Dragon?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> This is going to sound so desperate but for a second there I thought the driver was Danielson.



It makes sense, especially because who else is going to help them... but it looked like a chick to me.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

icehouse said:


> Disagree


Also disagree


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> It was actually the mods on my stream who got sick and tired of the commentators, so they decided to replace them.


Well, props to them.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Icon™ said:


> What did Barret say about Sunday?


He wants an answer about the contracts by Sunday.


BY SUNDAY.


SUNDAY = F4W PPV


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. I'm impressed. Second week in a row creative has given me a reason to tune in again next week.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

dawgs101 said:


> Bryan is the driver for any of the few fucktards who think he is gone...
> 
> Pyro, ahem, Pyro


That wouldn't make much sense from a kayfabe standpoint.

But it would still be cool.



MysticRVD said:


> What was the RAW roster doing during the attack? lol


Do you have any idea how far it is from the parking lot to the stage?





.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Well if all 7 of them were out of the limo, then an 8th had to be driving...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> wait and they said Danielson was too violent.


I know it's such bullshit! Danielson choking Roberts with a tie is too violent but beating a guy up putting him a car and smashing into every car in the parking lot is'nt.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

That backstage segment looked taped to me.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

The driver looked like Danielson wearing a hoodie. They probably would have revealed it being him if that was the case though. Cool backstage segment, reminded me of Attitude Era a little!

Good Raw in general tonight actually. I enjoyed it.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

KH Diplomats said:


> I really do believe that was Bryan driving lol


Dude, he can't reach the pedals...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

JPopStarKami said:


> Well if all 7 of them were out of the limo, then an 8th had to be driving...


Mr. King?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

DaBxx said:


> That backstage segment looked taped to me.


That's because it was.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> No he's not driving. He's been released. End of story.


Maybe they hired him as a stunt driver. :side:



markiz2001 said:


> so, who won the match?


The tapes are still rolling, folks! We'll tell you who won on Thursday!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Rop3 said:


> It was Rikishi.



He did it for The Rock.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool ending - can live with that

Power level 4000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

> Attempted vehicular homicide is clearly not as offensive as a tie assault.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

guess smashing the shit out of a limo with someone inside is less violent than being choked with a tie.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

it was probably jericho


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Well it was kind of obvious that a girl was driving the limo, but whoever said that Vince should be named the driver is on to something.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Icon™ said:


> What did Barret say about Sunday?


He wants an answer by Sunday on if they all get contracts like they demanded...


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

DaBxx said:


> That backstage segment looked taped to me.


Of course it was taped. Do you really think they'd risk Bret in the back of the limo given his medical condition?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

okay wait jericho wasnt in the stage, so it can also be him (wouldnt make alot of sense since it feels that they are going with a losing streak baby turn storyline)


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

The driver had long hair LOLOLLOOL


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What no one realises is that the driver meant to just get straight outta the building, but some stupid bastard in the backseat with a tie was choking the fuck out of him. That shit's just dangerous.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jericho was driving.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> The driver looked like Danielson wearing a hoodie. They probably would have revealed it being him if that was the case though. Cool backstage segment, reminded me of Attitude Era a little!
> 
> Good Raw in general tonight actually. I enjoyed it.


Yea I was hoping they'd end it with him getting out of the drivers door, proving that WWE can still pull a fast one of everybody..


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

That had to be Danielson driving that car. HAD TO BE. Y'all got worked by the boring predictable WWE creative team lol...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

[email protected] BryanDanielson

"I've never been a very good driver..."




























































nah, jk 8*D


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

WWE amazes me..showing them trying to kill someone in a car is PG? Yet, using a tie isn't?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

DaBxx said:


> That backstage segment looked taped to me.


They usually are, based on what I know during their visit at Mohegan Sun's parking garage...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Mr. King?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why would Jericho be the driver? It'd make more sense if Danielson was, because he's part of NXT.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mcmahon is definitely behind this. 
He told Bret two weeks ago.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

that was f*ckin crazy



Icon™ said:


> What did Barret say about Sunday?


he wants to know if the NXT 7 get contracts by Sunday


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

DaBxx said:


> That backstage segment looked taped to me.


because it was. it was clipped you could tell lol


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Mr. Every Night said:


> WWE amazes me..showing them trying to kill someone in a car is PG? Yet, using a tie isn't?


That is why I have to believe someone had it in for Danielson


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

The driver kinda looked like Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

Vickie Guerrero was driving, I paused it and got a clear look.


----------



## Toledo208 (Aug 1, 2007)

3 options... 1 makes sense, 2 & 3 dont.
1. Bryan
2. Jericho
3. Trip


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

McMahon being the driver would be kinda typical, hope it's Dragon instead.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

obv its bryan. good times.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

thatturboguy said:


> Vickie Guerrero was driving, I paused it and got a clear look.


Would explain why the driving was so wreckless.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Was Jericho the only one missing on the stage?


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> :lmao Who the fuck's driving?


Somebody on here will surely capture a still frame and zoom in on every last pixel to further the theory of it being Danielson.

Based on the driving, I'll assume that it was a woman. Probably the same one that "accidentally" crashed into Bret's leg before. SWERVE!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

thatturboguy said:


> Vickie Guerrero was driving, I paused it and got a clear look.


would make sense

women drivers are lol


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

thatturboguy said:


> Vickie Guerrero was driving, I paused it and got a clear look.


*Insert joke about women drivers here*


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

McMahon is behind all this, clearly.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

remember kids, using a tie gets you fired ... kidnapping someone and crashing by purpose to get your way doesn't

it's either jericho or hopefully danielson, driver was wearing a hoodie


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Tiger Woods was driving.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's false hope at this point, but I do wonder who was driving the car.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG it was Bret who was driving. He was trying to escape.


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

Any chance they attack Teddy Long on Smackdown, demanding contracts?


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Way to teach safe driving WWE.

Now I know how to choke people with ties and crash limos.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Whoever was driving was probably just a stand in stunt driver, if they decide to make it some sort of a reveal. Of course it could just be some big plothole that's never explained, but that's no fun.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> *remember kids, using a tie gets you fired ... kidnapping someone and crashing by purpose to get your way doesn't*
> 
> it's either jericho or hopefully danielson, driver was wearing a hoodie


Gonna have to wait to see what sponsors think.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

What is it with Bret and terrible car segments?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

TheRealThing said:


> Or...they could all go jump Bret while the whole roster's outside watching the match.



Thank you very much, sir.


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

Joey Mercury was driving


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

romeo86 said:


> Any chance they attack Teddy Long on Smackdown, demanding contracts?


No, his ass is still under probation. If anything they go to Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> OMG it was Bret who was driving. He was trying to escape.


rofl that would be something bobby heenan would say

"He's trying to escape in the limo! What a coward!"


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Icon™ said:


> Well it was kind of obvious that a girl was driving the limo, but whoever said that Vince should be named the driver is on to something.


I think it was the one who ran him over pre wrestlemania, she is clearly out to kill him...


----------



## vrsiick (Jun 13, 2010)

whoever was psychically driving the car isnt the person who it will be in the storyline.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

This angle could be taken one of two ways, 1) It was Danielson driving(Barret said that Daniel Bryan felt sorry for what they did, maybe Bryan Danielson doesn't feel sorry for it) and 2) It was a woman driver and she was just trying to get Bret to safety, lol.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

These .....s nearly killed Bret fucking Hart.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

totally loved the ending...


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

RKO920 said:


> The driver had long hair LOLOLLOOL


No, I think it was a black hood, not long hair. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Stephanie McMahonw was driving...

Just for fun.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

It should've been HBK, or Goldberg driving. I'd die from laughter.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Im really hoping that they go with that the driver was Danielson, I really do. However, it will not surprise me in the slightest bit that if they have it be McMahon or for some reason that I have yet to figure out Jericho be the driver.

RRREEEAAALLLLYYY hoping that they have it be Danielson be the driver tho. And everyone made a very good point that kind of just adds to the speculation that the Danielson firing is a work. How in the hell is kidnapping a man, throwing him in a limo and repeatidly crashing the limo ok but choking a ring announcer with a tie not? It all doesn't make sence what so ever.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

romeo86 said:


> Any chance they attack Teddy Long on Smackdown, demanding contracts?


It seems like their beef is with Raw/Bret, but that would be a neat way of furthering the story.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Mr. King?


Has anyone else noticed how it always happens during the "five moves of doom" part of a Cena match too?

Adding to the anti-Cena, anti-WWE as a corporation vibes?


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

Slam_It said:


> No, his ass is still under probation. If anything they go to Vickie Guerrero.


Beating up a woman on tv? Another NXT rookie will have to be the scapegoat for that.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Watch the replay, it was Kung Fu Naki.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

thatturboguy said:


> No, I think it was a black hood, not long hair. Could be wrong though.


It was a black hood


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

I Honestly really Hope the driver was Him.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I can imagine it being Danielson, especially with his "extreme" gimmick he seems to have after last week.


But I'm leaning to it being someone like Jericho or another star that wasn't on the stage to be the leader of the network


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Twitter is over capacity, FYI. Probs no correlation, but yeah, I can't tweet damnit.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I just watched the replay again, and it looked like either Danielson or Jericho.

We need screencaps!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

the driver was wearin a hood over their head


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Man the past two weeks have been amazing.

I haven't had this much fun watching WWE in a long time (well, waiting for the next RAW)


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

romeo86 said:


> Beating up a woman on tv? Another NXT rookie will have to be the scapegoat for that.


I didn't mean to beat her up or demand anything. I meant as one group of heels to another heel. She would try to help her.


Also to the people saying it was the same woman who broke Bret's leg before Wrestlemania: This is why WWE ignores anything that happened 3 months ago. People actually forget. Bret's broken leg wasn't actually broken. It was all Bret's plan to trick Vince. Remember?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

If anything this proves that this tie business is utter bullshit. A guy gets released for using a tie then the very next week we have an attempt at vehicular manslaughter? Not buying it. Danielson's release is something else. I don't know what, but its definitely not over a fucking tie.


----------



## Toledo208 (Aug 1, 2007)

RAW is Jamaican-Me-Crazy tonight


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

Next week I might not tune in until 10:50. The ending is the only thing worth watching.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Or the driver was a professional stunt driver and not somebody on the roster.....Seriously.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

The ending was epic, would have been awesome if they actually drove off with Bret but that would be kidnapping, Cenas already tried to refer the
as terrorists -_-


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

That ending was offensive! It reminded me of Adrian Adonis' fatal car wreck...aside from the fact that no one died...and it was scripted...


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Bret needs to stay away from limos. Him and Vince both.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

TJTheGr81 said:


> If anything this proves that this tie business is utter bullshit. A guy gets released for using a tie then the very next week we have an attempt at vehicular manslaughter? Not buying it. Danielson's release is something else. I don't know what, but its definitely not over a fucking tie.


Somebody didn't like him and got him released how about that?


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Wonder who won the main event...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder if they keep these guys from Season 1 what do they do with all the guys from Season 2?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Guys, it's plain as day who was driving that limo. I even have video proof. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrNx_VDmn-8#t=0m16s


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

knuPMC said:


> Wonder who won the main event...


The match is still going on.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

that was awesome


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

TJTheGr81 said:


> If anything this proves that this tie business is utter bullshit. A guy gets released for using a tie then the very next week we have an attempt at vehicular manslaughter? Not buying it. Danielson's release is something else. I don't know what, but its definitely not over a fucking tie.


you gatta remember, ties are very dangerous.

when you put one on, there's a 25% you'll suffocate.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

it was rikishi driving obviously


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If Danielson was genuinely released, as we have reason to believe, then WWE has some serious explaining to do. That ending was a THOUSAND times worse than Bryan choking out a ring announcer. Bret Hart is a 52 year old stroke victim who was just yanked back and forth like a ragdoll in a car that was hit so hard it had parts flying off of it.

This makes NO sense.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW was overall decent, but the ending was pretty awesome. I'm very interested in seeing how this NXT storyline plays out.

Still don't think Bryan was fired, either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

A lot of people here are saying that the driver could be Daniel Bryan but what if it's Chris Jericho. I mean, when the RAW roster was fighting against them earlier in the show, he didn't come out, when Bret asked the whole roster to come out on the stage he didn't come out. He doesn't really like Bret Hart and he was Wade Barrett's pro.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

stupid ending.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

The person who was driving the car was the same person that kept raising the briefcase in the KOTR '99 ladder match with Austin vs. Vince and Shane.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Somebody didn't like him and got him released how about that?


Fine. It makes far more sense than him "being too violent" and pissing some unknown "sponsor" off. Maybe it was straight up politics, maybe its all a work, who knows?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

After tonight, I dont buy this shit that danielson was fire for the tie thing, something else but not the tie incident.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

For those who said it was Jericho . Earlier in the night during wades promo didn't he say something negative about the pros or is my memory off?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JPopStarKami said:


> Well if all 7 of them were out of the limo, then an 8th had to be driving...


They said at the beginning that Bryan was kicked out because "he showed remorse". It can't be him.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

as everyone else pointed out , it makes no sense how daniel bryan was fired for choking somebody with a tie , yet this week the nxt guys kidnap bret hart and threaten his life in a car crash. 

The fact that chris jericho is on this losing streak and that he wasnt on stage tonight, , and barrett is his nxt rookie, has got to mean that jericho is somehow tied into all of this.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Still don't know what to think of the this NXT Invasion so far.
I'm honestly not impressed with it so far; maybe it's because I clearly remember the intensity and cohesion of the nWo angle early on, but I right now it just seems kinda sloppy. Where were the WWE stars while Bret was being 'kidnapped'? lol.

I know Raw is normally so painfully dull that any surprises seem 'awesome' but this looks like a bizarro/lame rehash of the Millionaires Club/New Blood with some nWo beatdowns sprinkled in.

At this point, there's no reason to think that the Danielson firing isn't legit. But if it is, you can fire a guy for choking someone with a tie, but then condone putting a guy whose had a stroke in a car and crashing it around as your show's finale? Seriously WTF?
If anything, that bit of hypocrisy would lead you to think Bryan's firing is a work.

And if it's a work, what's the point anyway? To screw with the IWC, of which Vince claims he doesn't cater to? 
To needlessly complicate an already shake storyline?
Who's writing this again?

If it turns out it's Jericho behind the NXT uprising, I might get interested, but so far, this is 'meh'.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Btw wasn't that the same BMW that was used to "crush" Bret's leg?


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

markiz2001 said:


> you gatta remember, ties are very dangerous.
> 
> when you put one on, there's a 25% you'll suffocate.


, 
I don't know how serious u were being with that statement but, if someone repeatidly crashes a car with someone in it, chances are someone gonna fukin die.

Again, all this angle did was make me question more if the Danielson firing is legit. I have a feeling that this was the point of the segment, to keep the smarks still guessing. 

However, if Danielson actually truly is released then like someone else stated a page or two back, his release was definatly due to something else, it sure as hell wasn't over choking someone with a neck tie. 

If I was Danielson and I actually did get released and was told it was over the tie release and then saw this shit go down the following week and WWE tried to contact me acouple months down the road to ask if I would like to come back to the roster, I would tell them to go fuck themselves because that is a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> After tonight, I dont buy this shit that danielson was fire for the tie thing, something else but not the tie incident.


it was never confirmed that it was over the tie in the first place, that was dirtsheets.

The WWE fired Danielson without cause (which actually looks better at interviews then if there was a cause)


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

TheRealThing said:


>


lmao on all account it must of been him


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I replayed the ending a few times, and it does indeed look like Danielson driving wearing a beanie.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope to God it isn't Jericho. I love the guy, but he has no place in this angle, at least not on the rookies side of things.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Enforcer said:


> Or the driver was a professional stunt driver and not somebody on the roster.....Seriously.


Maybe he was wearing a Bryan Danielson mask.



markiz2001 said:


> you gatta remember, ties are very dangerous.
> 
> when you put one on, there's a 25% you'll suffocate.


:lmao.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Guys.

I don't think the kids are smart enough to think the limo driver is an accomplice >>;


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BallinGid said:


> For those who said it was Jericho . Earlier in the night during wades promo didn't he say something negative about the pros or is my memory off?


He said they don't have a problem with any of the superstars if anybody SOME of the pros


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> it was probably jericho


He did it because they weren't talking enough about Wade Barrett.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

RatherDashing said:


> Somebody on here will surely capture a still frame and zoom in on every last pixel to further the theory of it being Danielson.


with the way everyone is hoping for it to be danielson, i wouldnt doubt it


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Kane- He thinks Bret did it


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> He said they don't have a problem with any of the superstars if anybody SOME of the pros


00oo isee thanks.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

it was Disco Inferno...ok maybe not but if it wasn't Bryan wonder who it could be


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> Maybe he was wearing a Bryan Danielson mask.


What if it was Bryan Danielson wearing a Daniel Bryan mask?

OMGYOUGUYS.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Am I the only one who sees the plot hole involving Bryan being released while the rookies are demanding contracts?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

DID ANYONE NOTICE BRET WAS HUNG *BY HIS TIE??*


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

> Breaking News: Seven NXT Rookies Released
> 
> WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookies Wade Barrett (Stu Bennett), David Otunga, Justin Gabriel (Paul Lloyd), Heath Slater (Heath Miller), Skip Sheffield (Ryan Reeves), Darren Young (Fred Rosser), and Michael Tarver (Tyrone Evans) as of today, June 14, 2010. We wish them the best in all future endeavors.


WHY!? I bet it was the vehicular manslaughter thing...

Let the speculating begin.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> They said at the beginning that Bryan was kicked out because "he showed remorse". It can't be him.


Which, in and of itself, is a shit way to write him off. The guy who was probably the most into the whole thing, so much so that he did it again at another house show, suddenly felt a swell of "remorse".

He felt remorse alright. Remorse spelled P-I-N-K-S-L-I-P.


----------



## Bigdadynick (Jul 19, 2008)

There could be a MITB match between the NXTers at MITB to see who gets a contracts. Although I think this would destroy the whole purpose of the angle.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Belladonna29 said:


> Still don't know what to think of the this NXT Invasion so far.
> I'm honestly not impressed with it so far; maybe it's because I clearly remember the intensity and cohesion of the nWo angle early on, but I right now it just seems kinda sloppy. *Where were the WWE stars while Bret was being 'kidnapped'? lol.*
> 
> I know Raw is normally so painfully dull that any surprises seem 'awesome' but this looks like a bizarro/lame rehash of the Millionaires Club/New Blood with some nWo beatdowns sprinkled in.
> ...


What do you mean where were all the RAW superstars? Weren't you paying attention? They were all on the fucking stage during the match? They didn't show them but im sure they were trying to make their way to the back to help Bret but the rookies got away in time.

Every week it's always somebody like you who complain about shit that goes on when they try to do an intriguing storyline, instead of letting it play out for a while. 

You can't bitch and moan when they don't do any interesting angles and at the same time bitch and moan when they do do them but yet you still critize. Let the fucking story play out.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> Which, in and of itself, is a shit way to write him off. The guy who was probably the most into the whole thing, so much so that he did it again at another house show, suddenly felt a swell of "remorse".
> 
> He felt remorse alright. Remorse spelled P-I-N-K-S-L-I-P.


the whole remorse thing is a swerve damn it:cuss:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> These .....s nearly killed Bret fucking Hart.


Bret Hart nearly killed Bret Hart.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

again, did everyone see that bret was being choked BY HIS TIE?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TJTheGr81 said:


> If anything this proves that this tie business is utter bullshit. A guy gets released for using a tie then the very next week we have an attempt at vehicular manslaughter? Not buying it. Danielson's release is something else. I don't know what, but its definitely not over a fucking tie.


Yeah I agree.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

thegreatone15 said:


> What do you mean where were all the RAW superstars? Weren't you paying attention? They were all on the fucking stage during the match? They didn't show them but im sure they were trying to make their way to the back to help Bret but the rookies got away in time.
> 
> Every week it's always somebody like you who complain about shit that goes on when they try to do an intriguing storyline, instead of letting it play out for a while.
> 
> You can't bitch and moan when they don't do any interesting angles and at the same time bitch and moan when they do do them but yet you still critize. Let the fucking story play out.


Not to mention, good luck trying to see a single thing on the Titantron when you're standing directly below it.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> again, did everyone see that bret was being choked BY HIS TIE?


Its Daniel bryan!


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

I think it was Hornswoggle driving the limo.... lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

This would be the best way for Danielson to return although I think he might have been the driver of the limo but if he wasn't the driver of the limo than this will be the best way for him to return.

The way I see it, they should have NXT World Order become dominant and maybe have a couple of titles if not the WWE Championship. As they continue their reign of dominance, all of a sudden one of the 7 guys gets taken out backstage or something. What would really be good is if there was a number on a card next to the guy. So the 7th guy would be out and next to him a number 6. then the next week the 6th guy gets taken out and next to him a number 5 and it keeps going down until Barrett is the last guy remaining and then all of a sudden you hear music similar to The Final Countdown and out comes Bryan Danielson. Note that the numbers next to each guy would also indicate "The Final Countdown" to the last guy remain and then it ends up being Danielson vs. Barrett at maybe Survivor Series or something.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a swerve...it's gotta be. You're not gonna tell me that choking a tie is worse than damn near killing a guy in a limo...you're just not.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

(Kayfabe) The NXT Rooks stick it to the WWE again lol
Its funny people are slightly missing the point that the impact, tonight was to mess up Hitman to get contracts back but it was important especially when it comes to WWE to know who's where and who's doing what lol.
But like others have said and I noticed that wade mentioned Bryan
One thing I learned about the WWE (some times not all) if they want you to be aware of something they'll mention it and bury it with statements like "He'll never wrestle again, He's gone forever" and if they truly have gotten rid of somebody they will almost never mention them again, in this case IMO you can't tell whats going on, and thats what makes this storyline so awesome to me.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> It's a swerve...it's gotta be. You're not gonna tell me that choking a tie is worse than damn near killing a guy in a limo...you're just not.


We still don't even know if he was released for that reason.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

You know, instead of having Barrett mention Danielson feeling bad about it or whatever, they should have said nothing and just had stuff like the limo scene tonight. Have it be a sort of behind the scenes character for a while. Then once they "rehire" him or whatever, he takes credit for it all. That's assuming he really was released anyway... and if they couldn't get him into a new contract, it'd always be vague enough that they could throw one of the Season 2 rookies in there ;p


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> We still don't even know if he was released for that reason.


I don't know bro....all I know is WWE don't know what the fuck they're doing as far as handling the situation...


----------



## XxLionheartxX (Mar 19, 2006)

How come no one is talking about the lights going out? All of the NXT members were destroying shit backstage, so there had to be someone in the production truck working the lights, Jericho maybe? He hasn't been doing anything for the past month, which seems odd for a wrestler like him to have nothing to do.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

Well its def not Jericho because hes on the far left hand side of the stage!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

just saw the US title match and i think ryder was in a daze after having miz's head hit his face.

but nonetheless i'm still happy that ryder is getting tv time, he's a good talent


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

I honestly dont believe the "driver" of the car has ANYTHING to do with the storyline going further. Most of this is just wishful thinking for Danileson to come back, which I dont think is really an option at this point. 

However, I could be very wrong. Who knows.

And by the way, where the hell was the Harts/Uso storyline tonight?


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

so who do you think the driver possibly is? no one really springs to mind and it better not be vince.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

black_napalm said:


> so who do you think the driver possibly is? no one really springs to mind and it better not be vince.


It's the same guy that blew up Vince a few years ago. I call him the Limo Master.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL @ limo master. i smell a movie in the works. 

it can't be carlito's brother cuz he was also on the stage.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

XxLionheartxX said:


> How come no one is talking about the lights going out? All of the NXT members were destroying shit backstage, so there had to be someone in the production truck working the lights, Jericho maybe? He hasn't been doing anything for the past month, which seems odd for a wrestler like him to have nothing to do.


Presumably, the limo driver since there was more than enough time between the lights going out and them stuffing Bret into the limo.



BigChrisfilm said:


> It's the same guy that blew up Vince a few years ago. I call him the Limo Master.


:lmao.



black_napalm said:


> LOL @ limo master. i smell a movie in the works.
> 
> it can't be carlito's brother cuz he was also on the stage.


I'm sure that it will get stuck in production hell, just like the half-live action, half-animated, half-CGI Gideon movie.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I gotta give it to WWE, they got me hooked on this NXT storyline and I will definitely be tuning in next week. I love Wade Barret and Micheal Tarver is just a badass.

The 4 man IC match was great and the guest host was actually kind of funny, that was a pretty good RAW.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good raw and I cant wait for NXT tomorrow.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

For a second I thought Orton was in on the NXT secret, like he was going to do an Otunga and jump away from the tag. BTW, it looks like Orton wised up and slowed down his punches when going into "Viper Mode".


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

That sure was some horrible limo driving!


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

It'd be really awesome if they tried to get Undertaker heel again by leading the NXT.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Portugoose said:


> For a second I thought Orton was in on the NXT secret, like he was going to do an Otunga and jump away from the tag. *BTW, it looks like Orton wised up and slowed down his punches when going into "Viper Mode".*



i noticed that too


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Totally looked like Danielson driving. This whole thing makes no sense.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, at the very least, this show was better than the first 2:50 of last week's show. It had a similar pattern to last week in the sense of there being one or two good angles with the rest being pretty flat/boring.

I liked the opening segment, but wasn't fond of most of the rest of the follow up to last week's big NXT invasion angle. Maybe I was just expecting something stronger after the great angle last week. The way they appeared to write out Daniel Bryan was pretty lame, and Mark Henry leading the charge for the Raw guys at one point was... weird. I don't think Cena should have wrestled on the show in a 20-minute tag match the week after that big beat down. They should have kept him out of the ring until the PPV.

The US Title match was alright; nothing all that special. The booking of that title for the last few months has been pretty bad. Truth/Miz at the PPV doesn't excite me any, not that any of the four matches they've announced do. I know it's a B show, and the main focus is the NXT invasion angle, but how are there only four matches announced for the PPV with one Smackdown to go? Are we going to get 25-30 minute long four-way matches? Long, non-wrestling angles they could do next week on Raw? Three or so more fairly random matches, most of which they'll probably announce just on their website?

Bourne/Jericho was fun for the whole three minutes it got. The follow up on Bourne's big spotlight two weeks ago has been poor.

The womens tag match was the usual bad Raw womens match. That four-way match is going to really bad. Speaking of bad, that tag match with the guest host was a bad waste of time. The guest hosts have somehow gotten even more pointless the last month. The Santino/Regal match was pretty pointless too. Booking those three matches in succession wasn't a good idea.

The main event was all right, but it seemed to drag at points and didn't increase my interest in the PPV main event. Nothing on this show increased my interest for that show. There have been some poorly built PPVs in the last year, but this one may be the worst. That includes Bragging Rights.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm sure people are already thinking it but I'll say it anyway-- choking someone with a tie is god-awful and deserves a firing but sticking someone in a limo and then crashing it, at high speeds, into other vehicles is perfectly fine?


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> I just watched the replay again, and it looked like either Danielson or Jericho.


Don't you feel pathetic?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Decent RAW this week, I was definitely satisfied.

WWE struck gold with this NXT angle, very creative & unexpected.


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

WWETopTen said:


> OK where were all these WWE superstars last week when the ring was getting torn apart?


Like Cena a few months ago when Batista was beating Mark Henry down with a chair, they were all in the back watching Passions.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Buckle up, Bret.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I thought this was a pretty good RAW. The NXT angle is definitely the most interesting thing going on right now. I found it kind of hard to enjoy at first since I was still really bummed about the release of Daniel Bryan, but all in all, the angle was done well tonight, I thought. I wasn't as excited as I was at the end of RAW last week, but I still liked the ending this week.

I really enjoyed that Fatal 4 Way match for the US Title. Some good talent and action there.

One thing I was very disappointed with was the lack of more build to the Hart Dynasty/USOs feud. They could have easily had a segment on the show in place of that Santino/Regal crap. I expected that they would announce a tag team title match for this Sunday at Fatal 4 Way, but I was totally wrong. The teams were only seen at the end with the rest of the roster. Maybe they'll be on Superstars, but I don't understand that logic at all.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

> It's a swerve...it's gotta be. You're not gonna tell me that choking a tie is worse than damn near killing a guy in a limo...you're just not.


Does nobody understand a simple concept?

Choking roberts with a tie looked VISUALLY sadistic. It LOOKED bad on camera. Fuck it, it looked real!

The limo (disregarding the fact that, ya' know, impressionable five year olds can't drive) wasn't as bad because visually we're used to shit like that. Honestly I thought they fucked it up but either way, watching it wasn't that uncomfortable.

It's like when you show a TV show to your Mom or girlfriend. The limo thing? Pfft, basic Hollywood stunt work. They'd watch it and wouldn't bat an eyelid. The tie choking? You can bet they'd be a little shocked watching it.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Does nobody understand a simple concept?
> 
> Choking roberts with a tie looked VISUALLY sadistic. It LOOKED bad on camera. Fuck it, it looked real!
> 
> ...


Bret Hart is a 50+ year old man suffering from a stroke who couldn't put up a fight for his life.


The way he was beatun up last night is no sadastic?


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

No, it didn't look sadistic because you didn't SEE anything. You didn't see Hart being tossed around in the limo and he had no revealing injuries when he was pulled out of the limo. What the NXT rookies did was sadistic enough without showing anything very violent. There was no violence needed to put that segment over. It's not about what you see, it's what you don't see.

In the end, they roughed up a beloved WWE Hall of Famer. That's the whole point and it came across.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Swag said:


> Bret Hart is a 50+ year old man suffering from a stroke who couldn't put up a fight for his life.
> 
> 
> The way he was beatun up last night is no sadastic?


You need to think about how a casual, who just clicks over, see's it.

All you see is him being dragged into the limo and then the doors shut. When he comes out, he slumps on the floor. Anyone who knows WWE is scipted will know that as soon as he got in he got belted up and secure so he wasn't genuine hurt. Roberts got choked with a tie. Scripted or not, that's gonna' hurt.

A newcomer to wrestling can watch the limo segment and say that in real life, Bret walked away fine. Roberts got hurt and you could plainly see that.

People would be offended watching it because they know what is real and what isn't. And BTW, I'm pissed off Danielson got released too. I just know that the limo segment isn't worse because we all know Bret walked away in the same condition he walked in.



> No, it didn't look sadistic because you didn't SEE anything. You didn't see Hart being tossed around in the limo and he had no revealing injuries when he was pulled out of the limo.
> 
> In the end, they roughed up a beloved WWE Hall of Famer. That's the whole point and it came across.


Exactly. The point of the beatdown on Cena was to be graphic and in your face. The point of the limo thing was to give them momentum over a big name.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder who was driving the car.

OK raw in my opinion. Nothing spectacular, but I feel that they went the right way with it.

Bryan was undoubtedly fired, but I think Vince Mcmahon has promised to rehire him after the whole tie choking thing dies down. So Vince Mcmahon has decided to keep Danielson in the storyline by having someone representing him to do the dirty work without actually revealing himself as Danielson. Then there'll be a whole storyline about who is helping. They could go with some conspiracy storylines about someone on the WWE roster helping NXT. Then when Danielson is rehired, he'll reveal himself.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

> Breaking News: Seven NXT Rookies Released
> 
> WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookies Wade Barrett (Stu Bennett), David Otunga, Justin Gabriel (Paul Lloyd), Heath Slater (Heath Miller), Skip Sheffield (Ryan Reeves), Darren Young (Fred Rosser), and Michael Tarver (Tyrone Evans) as of today, June 14, 2010. We wish them the best in all future endeavors.


So... wasn't everyone asking "if Bryan Danielson getting released is a work, why haven't the other 7 rookies been released?" Well, what now, huh?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

I really doubt Bret was even in the limo when it was crashing into other cars if the segment was pre-taped.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Optikk;8518848
Bryan was undoubtedly fired said:


> Precisely how I feel. For those people asking about why they would mention a released person on the following RAW, this is the one. He wasn't terminated with prejudice, it seems to have been amicable and the door is open for him. If they are expecting a swift return - even quick enough to slot back into the angle - then it would make sense to acknowledge his disappearance on TV.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISOkwuUN88s

1:19

Sorry, I don't know how to embed. But you can hear someone scream 'Bryan'. BANG.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

"WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookies Wade Barrett (Stu Bennett), David Otunga, Justin Gabriel (Paul Lloyd), Heath Slater (Heath Miller), Skip Sheffield (Ryan Reeves), Darren Young (Fred Rosser), and Michael Tarver (Tyrone Evans) as of today, June 14, 2010. We wish them the best in all future endeavors."

Yup.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

RKeithO said:


> So... wasn't everyone asking "if Bryan Danielson getting released is a work, why haven't the other 7 rookies been released?" Well, what now, huh?


Can you link me to this please. I can't find it on wwe.com anywhere.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Props, Raw is interesting to me again.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Can you link me to this please. I can't find it on wwe.com anywhere.


Neither can I. I think he was messing with us.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Neither can I. I think he was messing with us.


Thought so. Well isn't that hilarious.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Great opener with team NXT. Wade Barrett is awesome on the mic. It's a shame Bret Hart completely DESTROYED it with his lack of mic-skills. Calling WWE the WWF is just wrong. 
The Miz as the US champion again??? well thats sucks. I don;t like R-Truth but as long he has the US title, he wont be in the main event. The Miz, a guy who's everyone's favorite over here and (almost) everyone wants to main event wins this midcard title. Why was he even in the match? Didn't he lost almost every match he was in?? I'm a Morrison fan, but I'm glad he diddn't win the match, he needs a push to the main event (such as The Miz). Ryder was a better choise, he needs a big win.
Jericho/Bourne was nice but short. 
The WWE/NXT fight was entertainment, lol at Santino. Why were the NXT'ers wearing ring gear?? Strange...
Gail Kim and Maryse looked good in the tag match. I realy can't stand the Divas champion, she needs to lose the title as soon as possible. Gail Kim wassn't even in the match... That's just wrong...
I hope Ted can wrestle full-time very soon, cos he;s now only fighting the guesthosts. 
The main event was decent, Orton was still injured... the match ended with the NXT guys in a awfull backstage segment...


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Why are people pissed that Miz is US champ?

He is not main event, and world champion material. Im sorry, but he just isnt.

As for Raw, same as last week. Rubbish up until the NXT guys saved it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was in awe watching Barrett on the mic! Damn he is amazin'!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i was right about ryder not looking right last night ...



> @ZackRyder
> The US championship almost become the LI championship last night. Concussion? Check. Stitches? Check. Sick tan? CHECK!!!


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i was right about ryder not looking right last night ...


It happened when Miz went into him from that stupid over the rop powerbomb thing Morrison did to him.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Am I the only one who really enjoys Bret calling the WWE the WWF? He's done it twice now, and thanks to live tv, I can enjoy the old "WWF" for a few seconds.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISOkwuUN88s
> 
> 1:19
> 
> Sorry, I don't know how to embed. But you can hear someone scream 'Bryan'. BANG.


Yeah, it does sound a lot like Wade yelled "Bryan!"



SIAP: Live notes from RAW.



> -The biggest heat of the night without a doubt went to the NXT guys, and I don't know if it came across on tv but they were booed out of the building by the majority of the fans. When Bret Hart fierd them the crowd started chanting "na, na, na, hey, hey goodbye"
> 
> The US title bout was second best match of the night live because the main event tag had much more crowd reaction and buzz and came across better live.
> 
> ...


Source - PWInsider.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Unintentional double post.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL at all you people saying NXT was gonna take out Orton.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Barrett's 'apology' promo worked an absolute treat, and it gave everyone in their stable of sorts a chance to speak, too. Good stuff. I wasn't so keen on them all getting fired and stuff, it felt like they were just immediately killing the angle, but clearly they're just going for the 'angry out-of-contract guys' thing where they beat people up to get what they want.

The various WWE guys coming to Cena's aid was a massive mark-out moment for me, though I expected it to happen a bit later in the feud, leaving more time for the NXT guys to take some of these guys out individually first. Still, it worked a treat, and using guys like Bourne and Henry kept the realism factor in there, too, with his on-screen friends as well as guys like Edge and Sheamus arriving. I was hoping for, say, an RKO to Slater or something similar in there, plus Sheamus didn't really get to hit anyone with the pipe, but it was a big warm fuzzy moment, and they managed to find a way to have NXT take SOMEONE important out when they kicked Bret's ass at the end with the limo thing.

The excuse for Bryan not being there seemed very thrown in, like Barrett had almost forgotten to say it before, but I still find his firing ridiculous. I was just hoping for it to be an angle, but in kayfabe, I don't see how his release would work seeing as they didn't acknowledge it on-screen as being a release, they came up with a naff excuse. Really sucks, tbh, I could go on and on about why it's a stupid firing, but I won't waste everyone's time.

Anyway, the NXT angle is the best thing I've seen in a long time, tbh. I love it, I just worry they've taken away one of the big draws in it through Daniel Bryan, at least for me, I don't know about anyone else. Admittedly, the angle is bigger than one person, and I can't wait to see where they go next with it.

On a side note, the Miz back as US Champion seems like a poor decision. R-Truth could have had a decent reign as Champion, tbh, and taking the title straight off him just weakens it, imo, as well as the fact that if they wanted to keep Miz as Champion, why not have him beat Bret Hart for some great heat in Canada, then beat Truth the week after for a successful defence, then have him continue his crazy-long reign with lots more regular defences? It makes so much more sense.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The only good parts for me were the NxT parts. I had anticipated it for the whole week and while it lost some of the shock factor of last weeks, it was still good to see that the story line was going. I was actually worried though when all the RAW guys came rushing in to help, I thought they were going to squash the story. I was even more worried when the RAW stars stood on the stage but then they got Bret and I gave a sigh of relief.


----------



## giantjames (Jun 15, 2003)

Has anyone else noticed how Barrett almost slips over as him and other (sorry, don't know name) are carrying Bret to the limo......could have been comedy gold


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

_Cena came out and asked Shaemus what was wrong with him because " the championship is just a peice of gold"_

^ WTF??! Isn't Cena always the one jizzing over the title and how "important" it is? Lol.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I actually thought RAW was pretty good this week, at least it felt like the best show of the year in comparrison to the abomination we got last week...

Opening with Barrett was great, I'm gonna enjoy him as leader of NXT group, he was fantastic on the mic. Jericho lost again, and Bourne was pushed more which was good. 

The US Title match was fast paced and spotty, but I liked it a lot. None stop action with some nice looking moves. The powerbomb from the apron looked great, as did the clothesline on the outside. Not sure what to make of Miz winning the title back, but I guess I'm fine with it. Hopefully they give him a better reign with more feuds/defences. From the looks of last night, it might seem like we're headed for a Morrison/Miz feud which is good, but I would have rathered it be without the title involved.

Loved the bit after Cena stopped talking with the NXT vs. RAW stuff going on, and it was obvious the crowd loved it too. Not sure where it's going but it's looking good to me. The end was just as good with a nice tag match and the car angle with Bret. I was glad that the lasting image was another of NXT in control and not backing down. Also, I'm guessing they're going to be there on Sunday which adds more intrigue to the PPV. Overall I love this angle and RAW was great imo.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

even if danielson's firing is legit, what barrett said left a door opening for an eventual return.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HelmsFan42 said:


> Am I the only one who really enjoys Bret calling the WWE the WWF? He's done it twice now, and thanks to live tv, I can enjoy the old "WWF" for a few seconds.


No, you're not. It gives me chills.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, I noticed that on Raw too. Henry was so lost. :lmao


----------



## Bert0923 (Jan 16, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> :lmao



This is one of the funnier things i've seen in awhile.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey fatass we're behind you


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I <3 Henry.

:lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> :lmao


I almost marked for Santino was the only one who pursued them all the way outside and looked so ridiculous in doing so.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I enjoyed RAW. I'm liking the NXT invasion a lot and the three segments with them involved were great. The ending was effective, while the Fatal Fourway and Jericho/Bourne were decent too. I'm looking forward to seeing how this all plays out.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Was out of town watching Raw last night and couldn't wait to get home to post my review, so here goes:


*BRET HART/NXT SEGMENT, DANIEL BRYAN OUT OF NXT GROUP, WADE BARRETT FIRED.* I didn't put too much stock in the whole "never see Daniel Bryan again" thing. It was almost like they tried a little too hard to emphasize the fact that he was gone, which to me, means he's most likely not. Barrett just flat out OWNED on the mic! This guy's already a star IMO. Justin Gabriel on the other hand is NOT! He looks great but his 2 second promo nearly killed NXT's mojo! Just bad. I knew this wasn't the end of the story so the whole firing of Barrett didn't bother me but does cause one to wonder, Barrett had a WWE contract and a guaranteed PPV title match and basically threw it all away to help the rest of the NXT guys. Pretty stupid when you think about it but the whole concept of the rogue NXT group is too cool for me to care about whether or not it makes sense.  As a side note, David Otunga, who I still don't think can wrestle worth a damn, sounded GREAT last night! He really added to the whole segment with his cool, calculating promo providing a nice contrast to Barrett's more bombastic approach. This story is the driving force behind all of WWE right now and so far, they are continuing to play their cards just right. *5/5*
*MIZ REGAINS US TITLE OVER R-TRUTH/JOHN MORRISON/ZACK RYDER IN 4-WAY. ORTON'S BACKSTAGE PROMO. * I was disappointed at first because they threw the mid-card Match of the Month guys together again but the action was great. You have to wonder about the decision to put the belt back on Miz.  I know a lot of people don't like R-Truth but why'd they even give him the belt to begin with? Why have the Miz lose it to Bret Hart in that sham of match a few weeks ago if all they were going to do was give it back to him? fpalm This segment could've been a "fiver" because the action really was top-notch but ends up getting penalized due to the confusing nature of the whole US Title situation. W/regard to Orton, I'm afraid the trend of making the Viper a little too "good guy-ish" continues with him referring to the NXT group as a bunch of punks when he's done things WAY more underhanded and devious in the past. His delivery was solid though so can't say I was too disappointed. *3/5*
*GUEST HOST/BELLAS/DIBIASE & VIRGIL/BIG SHOW BACKSTAGE SEGMENT. CENA WALKING BACKSTAGE.* I can't remember the guest host's name and while he came off as annoying in this segment, he was funny in his match later on so I won't ding him too much here. I'm a fan of the backstage segments and I like the heat that DiBiase is building week after week. BTW, I don't think there was a louder crowd pop all night than when they showed John Cena doing nothing more than _walking backstage for all of 15 seconds!_ Damn brain-washed drones! :cuss: *3/5*
*EVAN BOURNE DEF. CHRIS JERICHO.* The match was basically a throw-away. These two obviously could've done WAY better but had limited time to work with. The DQ was poorly executed. Jericho should have at least shoved the referee down but other wrestlers have gotten away with much worse than merely stomping an opponent who was in the ropes. :bs: I'm expecting/hoping this leads to some kind of storyline for Jericho because after each of these embarrassing losses he's appeared very shaken. Don't know what exactly Creative has in mind but any kind of a change would be welcome at this point. *3/5*
*JOHN CENA IN-RING SEGMENT, NXT ATTACKS, WWE ROSTER DRIVES NXT AWAY.* Mercifully, NXT showed up and put an end to what was rapidly becoming the _*WORST*_ Cena promo of all-time! Seeing him try to convey seriousness and come up with words to describe the NXT group (GASP! He called them "radicals!" Oooo!) was nearly as painful as watching Hulk Hogan kneel at the foot of his brother's hospital bed and vow to get revenge on Zeus for kicking the shit out of him in *No Hold Barred*. Seeing the WWE roster come to Cena's aid was cool although I thought having some come out in street clothes would've been a little more appropriate. I think Sheamus, Edge and Orton in particular got over big as a result, especially Sheamus. He just looks like a bad mo fo with a lead pipe in his hand. I had to deduct at least one point due to Cena's atrociously bad promo. Otherwise, it was a great segment. *4/5*
*SHEAMUS BACKSTAGE INTERVIEW. EVE & GAIL KIM DEF. MARYSE & ALICIA FOX.* Okay, so we've got a Fatal 4 Way for the Diva's Championship coming up at the PPV right? Based on this match, the only conclusion that I can come to is that either Maryse is going to regain the title or Eve is going to retain. This was the PERFECT opportunity to build-up this match as a legitimate contest by perhaps reflecting tension between the teammates and giving every diva involved a chance to showcase her skills to sell the crowd on the fact that all of them are serious contenders. BUT GAIL KIM NEVER EVEN GOT IN THE RING!!! Eve beat Fox and Maryse BY HERSELF! Why do I want pay to watch a match in which I already know what the outcome is most likely going to be??? On top of this missed opportunity, the action was sloppy (which I come to expect from the divas, Gail Kim excluded of course). Even Alicia Fox's hotness couldn't save this epic failure!  *1/5*
*BIG SHOW/GUEST HOST DEF. TED DIBIASE/VIRGIL.* Big Show looked AWESOME in this match! It's so good to see him being booked as the monster he should be instead of stooge for smaller wrestlers like Miz and Jericho. I'm glad they didn't try to get DiBiase over by allowing him and Virgil to carry the action at all. And like I said earlier, the host doing the Worm was funny way to cap it off. Unlike the divas match, this one, although meant to be more comical than anything else, sold Show as a legit contender to the World Title in the upcoming 4-Way. Very solid. *5/5*
*SANTINO MARELLA DEF. WILLIAM REGAL/ KOZLOV AS GUEST REFEREE.* The match was a waste. Just a cheap way to fill five minutes. Even if it did contribute (although minutely) to the whole Regal/Kozlov/Santino love triangle, who the hell cares about that storyline anyway?! Fail. *0/5*
*JOHN CENA/RANDY ORTON VS. SHEAMUS/EDGE NO-CONTEST. NXT BACKSTAGE ATTACK ON BRET HART.* Did we already see this match? I was personally looking forward to a one-on-one between Orton and Sheamus. The action was sloppy and the match went longer than it probably should have. Thankfully, the NXT boys showed up to save the day once again. The cliffhanger ending's got me eagerly anticipating next week's show. Also, that guy who Barrett said we'd never see again...methinks he be the one behind the wheel. I'm just sayin'. Even the so-so match can't break NXT's momentum. *5/5*

*FINAL RATING FOR THIS WEEK'S RAW: 3/5
*

Every time it looks like WWE may turn the corner, they do something to eff it up! The divas match could've been a four or five star segment had they booked it properly. Give the girls more ring time and just nix the entire Santino/Regal match! A four star divas match would've give this week's Raw a 4/5 overall! Suffice to say, NXT is working, if you're going to give workers screen time, make it significant, not throw away segments that don't advance storylines or build-up matches.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not too keen on when wrestlers lose a title just to win it back shortly thereafter. But since I'm a fan of the Miz, I really don't mind this time. 

If Jericho was revealed as the leader of the NXT faction, I wouldn't be too surprised since he isn't involved in any storylines currently. Jericho could really help some of the guys like Sheffield & Young get over, but Barrett could probably do the same since his mic skills have been very impressive. The NXT angle really made me start to like Tarver since I wasn't a fan of his while he was on NXT Season 1.



I'm really interested to see how the NXT rookies will play into Fatal Four-way. Also I'd like to see the NXT rookies invade SD.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Emperor DC said:


>


:lmao I LOL'd at the little shove heath slater gave him as he ran past him


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Otunga is propably going to get fired for ripping Bret's shirt, because kids may think it's funny.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

jaffakeksi said:


> Otunga is propably going to get fired for ripping Bret's shirt, because kids may think it's funny.


shirts are dangerous, a button may get lose and hit your eye or go into your mouth choking you to death.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

hahahahaha LOL LMAO hadfadfalkda at Mark Henry. Almost ruined the entire scene for me. But then again it made the scene. So funny.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha, What a complete idiot. Probably away to get some sexual chocolate.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Emperor DC said:


>


:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey I find it funny that Henry almost outran half of the NXT rookies.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So Virgil is gone??

From twitter


> TDiBiaseMarine2
> Hes worthless and done! RT @JaY_C_M: @TDiBiaseMarine2 dibiase u r one of the best wrestler today. 1 question whats gonna happen with virgil?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anybody else notice the US title keeps changing hands in front of a home-crowd?

Bret Hart beat The Miz for the US title in front of his home-crowd in Toronto, ON
R-Truth beat The Miz for the US title in front of The Miz's home-crowd in Toledo, OH
The Miz beat R-Truth for the US title in front of R-Truth's home-crowd in Charlotte, NC

Anybody else catch this?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I bet it's just a coincidence though^^


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Typically, unless you're a top star, a legend, or they're really trying hard to push you, WWE doesn't use your hometown as any kind of factor in your match. It was DEFINITELY a factor in Bret's title win but just coincidence w/regard to the other two or else it would've been mentioned.

W/Regard to the "botch" by Mark Henry outrunning the NXT guys, it really wasn't as bad as the botch of Wrath out-running Chris Jericho then the two of them walking back together to the arena that Nitro ran years ago. If you look back, Henry didn't follow NXT over the barricade like Santino & R-Truth did. He went around, back up the aisle and got backstage a different way. So when the camera cut backstage, he was just running basically looking for the NXT guys not realizing they hadn't made it back there yet.

I know it's kind of a weak excuse but at least this botch can be explained so people are making a bigger deal out of it than it really was, mostly to seem funny on the board. We all saw it, we know it was funny, but let's move on. I don't need to see it in every post.


----------



## GameFreac (Oct 19, 2009)

Twister Of Fate said:


> The whole NXT Seven to be released next week for kidnapping.





Rop3 said:


> It was Rikishi.


:lmao


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Still cannot get over Otunga opening Bret Hart's shirt. Ah ah ah ah ah take yer shirt off.


----------

